# HR21-700: 0x0221 Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR21-700: 0x0221
National Release began 4/3/2008

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124771

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

So deos this mean after the NR, I will lose audio on my Yahama RX-V992 reciever? On the current NR, my audio is working good (except for the short delay after FF/REW). After the last 3 CE's I lost my DD audio, so the only change was the software.

I hope Im not forced to choose between a new reciever and DirecTV. I love them both, but recievers arent cheap!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I know that the current workaround of disabling Dolby Digital should still work. I've had DD issues with several builds and yes, the audio's not as good with DD off, but it does work.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue.... 

PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...

The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


Great !!!! So they're releasing a version of software that makes things WORSE for those users who have a receiver in this list !!!!???!!!


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

I just moved from TiVo to the HR21-700 in February, so apologies in advance for the newbie questions. I was hoping these issues would be addressed in this release:

1. Blank recordings
2. Original air date in the program info

The wife gets really ticked when we settle in to watch something and it's not there (#1). TiVo has had #2 for years, and I miss it.

I know these issues have been discussed at length here, but in reading the release notes I can't figure out whether they're included in this release.

TIA.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

seymouru said:


> I just moved from TiVo to the HR21-700 in February, so apologies in advance for the newbie questions. I was hoping these issues would be addressed in this release:
> 
> 1. Blank recordings
> 2. Original air date in the program info
> ...


Not sure about blank recordings, but this release has the original air date included in the information.

Now, if they would only use that to determine first run/repeat status, that would solve incomplete data from the networks problems in setting up series links.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Colonel Badger said:


> Great !!!! So they're releasing a version of software that makes things WORSE for those users who have a receiver in this list !!!!???!!!


No one is saying that. Earl is saying that this release, which adds features and stability improvements, is not perfect and may have issues with some configurations. They've got a track record of fixing things promptly when they are able to isolate them, so let's pitch in and help. As Earl said, please list the issues as completely as possible along with your configurations.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I see there are supposed to be Thumbnails in MediaShare. How do we activate those?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

As reported here, if you have any BOOLEAN AUTORECORDS set up, there may be an issue with them under 0x0221.

You may want to check out your AUTORECORD SEARCHES to see if they are working properly.

/steve


----------



## alfredk (Feb 19, 2008)

Probably 2 stupid Qs, but does the HR21 in the new release title mean that it does not get populated the the HR20-700 models ?

Does " stability improvements " mean for picture pixcel problems ?


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


Here is my setup:

HR21-700 Connected via optical Cable to Yahama RX-V992 and connected via HDMI to a Panasonic 52inch LCD widescreen

I did try turning DD off on the last CE but still had no audio through the reciever(optical) on HD channels. Audio through the TV (HDMI) has always worked.
On SD channels after changing the channel I would have to push the right arrow button to make the "bonk" sound for audio to come back on.

I will check the NR once I receive it and post what I find.

Thanks for your help on everything Earl. BTW..Im from Tinley myself...great town!


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far so good for me, well it's been only 5 minutes . Nifty new reboot screens that I hope to see very infrequently. The guide seems quicker compared to a reset with the previous NR. No problems switching between DD and a non-DD channel so far. I set up a keyword search AALL UGLY BETTY CCHAN 7. We'll see if it picks up the show in mid-April. The last time I had one set up the HR21 would freeze every 48 hrs. Hopefully by limiting the search to one channel this will be avoided .


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

alfredk said:


> Probably 2 stupid Qs, but does the HR21 in the new release title mean that it does not get populated the the HR20-700 models ?
> 
> Does " stability improvements " mean for picture pixcel problems ?


The HR20 will eventually get all the improvements the HR21 has. I don't expect it to be much longer.

"Stability improvements" usually means "miscellaneous stuff that just makes things better." In your case it might help with pixelation, or it might not.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

jkloese said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> HR21-700 Connected via optical Cable to Yahama RX-V992 and connected via HDMI to a Panasonic 52inch LCD widescreen
> 
> ...


Does DD work via Coax ? BTW, I assume this is a staggered roll out?


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

Colonel Badger said:


> Does DD work via Coax ? BTW, I assume this is a staggered roll out?


Not really sure what you mean about "coax"? Coax is what comes from the dish, your typical TV cable (RG-6/59 is coaxial)

Correct me if im wrong but the only audio outs on the box are optical, hdmi, or RCA. I dont beleive RCA passes DD (I could be wrong though)


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

jkloese said:


> Not really sure what you mean about "coax"? Coax is what comes from the dish, your typical TV cable (RG-6/59 is coaxial)
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but the only audio outs on the box are optical, hdmi, or RCA. I dont beleive RCA passes DD (I could be wrong though)


You can connect the receiver to your Yamaha via either Coax or Optical (to transmit the Dolby Digital). Look at the back of your receiver and Yamaha. Look at your Manual page 7.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Colonel Badger said:


> Does DD work via Coax ? BTW, I assume this is a staggered roll out?


DD does work through audio coax. jkloese, here is an example. It can be confusing when "coax" is used, RG6 vs SPDIF.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Just curious if one of the moderators could comment on the fact that this seemed to go directly to national release (instead of the staggered rollout method). I thought they always staggered initially and then eventually rolled it out to everyone. I'm assuming that this is a national rollout since there is no mention of it being staggered like there normally is. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## AltaLomaDon (Jan 20, 2008)

One thing my wife noted this morning, on both 21-700's was a problem in the program guide for some channels. In Los Angeles, Ch 4 & 7 out in the April 7 time frame seem to lock up the guide on the non HD channel. ie, HD Ch 4 at 5PM is News, other channel 4 is showing "Upcoming, Ch 4 News" with a time of 5 PM but a date of Apr 11. Same type effect on Ch 5, 7 and others at other time settings. Has not been a problem until this release.


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

Colonel Badger said:


> You can connect the receiver to your Yamaha via either Coax (No idea why its called that as you are correct I believe its an RCA cable) or Optical (to transmit the Dolby Digital). Look at the back of your receiver and Yamaha. Look at your Manual page 7.


Im sorry..I totally forgot about digital coax (S/PDIF), my mistake. :bang 
I do have a digital coax input on my reciever, I dont recall a coax out on the reciever, but Im guessing there is one since you guys are asking about it. (Not home to look)

Ive already reverted back to the NR last night, but once I get the new NR Ill have to check that.

Thanks for telling me about that...i would have never thought to try the coax!


----------



## AltaLomaDon (Jan 20, 2008)

AltaLomaDon said:


> One thing my wife noted this morning, on both 21-700's was a problem in the program guide for some channels. In Los Angeles, Ch 4 & 7 out in the April 7 time frame seem to lock up the guide on the non HD channel. ie, HD Ch 4 at 5PM is News, other channel 4 is showing "Upcoming, Ch 4 News" with a time of 5 PM but a date of Apr 11. Same type effect on Ch 5, 7 and others at other time settings. Has not been a problem until this release.


Is not consistent, seems to be changing with time so may be just a problem until the guide catches up


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Just curious if one of the moderators could comment on the fact that this seemed to go directly to national release (instead of the staggered rollout method). I thought they always staggered initially and then eventually rolled it out to everyone. I'm assuming that this is a national rollout since there is no mention of it being staggered like there normally is. Thanks.
> 
> Brian


This release is currently staggered, but the expectation is that everyone will have it in short order.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Since it's national now, last night I had an incident where the unit froze and became unresponsive for a minute or two while changing channels (ch +/-). I can't recall where I was in the channel lineup


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Just curious if one of the moderators could comment on the fact that this seemed to go directly to national release (instead of the staggered rollout method). I thought they always staggered initially and then eventually rolled it out to everyone. I'm assuming that this is a national rollout since there is no mention of it being staggered like there normally is. Thanks.
> 
> Brian


A release will be rolled out nationally, or staggered, for several reasons. For example, if it poses little risk, it might go to everyone faster. If it is expected to generate high call volume, it might go slowly.

My understanding is that it is actually not national yet but will be by tomorrow morning.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Had audio and video breaking up on local HDs KTTV channel 5 and KTLA channel 11(not OTAs). Could have been the b-band converters as they seem very fragile and can lose signal with the slightest movement.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Colonel Badger said:


> You can connect the receiver to your Yamaha via either Coax or Optical (to transmit the Dolby Digital). Look at the back of your receiver and Yamaha. Look at your Manual page 7.


There is a single digital coaxial that uses a phono/RCA connector.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Feb 25, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> This release is currently staggered, but the expectation is that everyone will have it in short order.


HDVR2/HR10-250 --> HR21 newbie here. Are there any tricks for getting it sooner like the old DTivo's? ie. forcing the phone call to see if you've made it to the list of boxes allowed to upgrade yet?


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

Stephen M. Smith said:


> HDVR2/HR10-250 --> HR21 newbie here. Are there any tricks for getting it sooner like the old DTivo's? ie. forcing the phone call to see if you've made it to the list of boxes allowed to upgrade yet?


Former DTiVo user here too. I found this in the Tips & Tricks thread in the "HR20/21 Information Resources" forum:



> To force a software update: Press Menu > Par. Cont., Setup > Setup > Reset > Restart. After the Hello screen appears, slowly press 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote once. Nothing may happen for a while. Be patient.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stephen M. Smith said:


> HDVR2/HR10-250 --> HR21 newbie here. Are there any tricks for getting it sooner like the old DTivo's? ie. forcing the phone call to see if you've made it to the list of boxes allowed to upgrade yet?





seymouru said:


> Former DTiVo user here too. I found this in the Tips & Tricks thread in the "HR20/21 Information Resources" forum:


Good try seymouru, but unfortunately, you cannot get the new software until your receiver is authorized to get it. During a release cycle, this typically happens by geographic region with the initial day being smaller or larger depending on the expected call volumes .. something we're just not privy to.

Now if you check out the Cutting Edge Rules, FAQs, and Tips on participating thread you will find that there are ways to help out and get the software earlier.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

jkloese said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> HR21-700 Connected via optical Cable to Yahama RX-V992 and connected via HDMI to a Panasonic 52inch LCD widescreen
> 
> ...


This is a rare problem and is most likely your Yamaha receiver that is over 10 years old. I have never experienced any DD problems with optical out and it is obvious that few others have had this problem based on the few that have substantiated your issues. DTV should not mess up the majority of customers to help the very few that want to keep an outdated receiver. My advice is to get a new receiver. I would hope you would agree.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This release is currently staggered, but the expectation is that everyone will have it in short order.





Stuart Sweet said:


> A release will be rolled out nationally, or staggered, for several reasons. For example, if it poses little risk, it might go to everyone faster. If it is expected to generate high call volume, it might go slowly.
> 
> My understanding is that it is actually not national yet but will be by tomorrow morning.


I understand. Thanks Doug. Thanks Stuart.

Brian


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Under 0x0221, I'm now experiencing occasional static "pops", followed by a drop in volume (not a loss of sound). The volume gradually builds back up to normal, within 2-3 seconds. It happened both last night and tonight while watching 3 CBS MPEG-4 shows, and one FOX MPEG-4 show.

My HR21-700 audio is connected via optical to my Yamaha RXV-2600 receiver. Up until 0x0221, Dolby Digital audio has been virtually flawless with this set-up since I got the HR21, about 6 months ago or more.

/steve


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

sailermon said:


> This is a rare problem and is most likely your Yamaha receiver that is over 10 years old. I have never experienced any DD problems with optical out and it is obvious that few others have had this problem based on the few that have substantiated your issues. DTV should not mess up the majority of customers to help the very few that want to keep an outdated receiver. My advice is to get a new receiver. I would hope you would agree.


Well the reciever has been working perfectly for those 10 years, and if your telling me that I should get a new one becuase DirecTV wants to change the software on the box that worked when I bought it, and continues to work right now before I recieve this new NR, than I disagree.

Im sure that this board is a VERY small amount of customers that DirecTV really has, and Yamaha makes a good reciever which Im sure there are alot people that arent on this board may have.

I wasnt aware that correcting this problem (which I dont even have yet ) would "mess up" other customers.

Dont get me wrong, DirecTV can make what ever decision they want, I have been completely happy with the service and the box (besides some minor bugs). Im just reporting the issue Im having, I will wait for them to tell me that I need to update my reciever before I decide to buy a new one, or just as easily, change my service.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

The HR21-700 is more stable now. Guide faster and no Audio or Video flaws noticed yet. Unit seems stable at the moment. Just in time for the premiere of Battlestar Galactica.



Doug Brott said:


> HR21-100: 0x0221
> National Release began 4/3/2008
> 
> Release notes:
> ...


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

*Hr21-700 downloaded update 0221 around 3:30amET on 04/04. All seemed to go fine but when it was done I have NO Dolby Digital Sound!! Apparently the problems in the Beta were not worked out!!
Why do we bother complaining about Beta issues when nothing gets done to resolve them?
The workaround is to go into your Menu and then into Audio and shut DD off. Fine, it worked but that is only a work around and does not resolve the problem.
I called Directv and spoke to Tech Support. She told me that they are aware of the problem and are working on it but of course no ETA on when a new update will be launched.
I asked her to compensate me and she wouldn't.
I got her Supervisor on the phone and he knocked $5 off my bill for the next 3 months and waived the HD Access monthly fee for the next 3 months.
He knew that I was really pissed off about the issue and of all the Directv DVR issues since Sept. 2006 when their first DVR launched. 
Hopefully this problem will be resolved soon. Until then I won't be able to watch movies in true DD sound so I'll wait to watch ones that are on my Harddrive.
If anybody can relate than I am all ears!!
DIRECTV DVR ISSUES...20 MONTHS AND STILL COUNTING!!
Gee, what else is new?!*


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

sailermon said:


> This is a rare problem and is most likely your Yamaha receiver that is over 10 years old. I have never experienced any DD problems with optical out and it is obvious that few others have had this problem based on the few that have substantiated your issues. DTV should not mess up the majority of customers to help the very few that want to keep an outdated receiver. My advice is to get a new receiver. I would hope you would agree.


MY HARMON KARDON IS 3 YEARS OLD AND I HAVE NO DD SOUND SINCE 0221 UPDATE TODAY; EXPLAIN THAT ONE?!
DIRECTV KNOWS OF THE ISSUE AND IS WORKING ON IT BY THE WAY; IT'S NOT HIS NOR MINE RECEIVERS PROBLEM!!


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


*Hr21-700 downloaded update 0221 around 3:30amET on 04/04. All seemed to go fine but when it was done I have NO Dolby Digital Sound!! Apparently the problems in the Beta were not worked out!!
Why do we bother complaining about Beta issues when nothing gets done to resolve them?
The workaround is to go into your Menu and then into Audio and shut DD off. Fine, it worked but that is only a work around and does not resolve the problem.
I called Directv and spoke to Tech Support. She told me that they are aware of the problem and are working on it but of course no ETA on when a new update will be launched.
I asked her to compensate me and she wouldn't.
I got her Supervisor on the phone and he knocked $5 off my bill for the next 3 months and waived the HD Access monthly fee for the next 3 months.
He knew that I was really pissed off about the issue and of all the Directv DVR issues since Sept. 2006 when their first DVR launched. 
Hopefully this problem will be resolved soon. Until then I won't be able to watch movies in true DD sound so I'll wait to watch ones that are on my Harddrive.
If anybody can relate than I am all ears!!
DIRECTV DVR ISSUES...20 MONTHS AND STILL COUNTING!!
Gee, what else is new?!*
USING HDMI FOR PIC AND OPTICAL DIGITAL AUDIO CABLE FOR MY HOME THEATRE SOUND.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I knew as soon as I started watching some recorded shows this am that I had gotten an update. Sound actually started as soon as play was hit, before I had to rewind every recorded show to get sound from the beginning. Also I now have "flip back" on fast forward consistently. Before it was there sometimes, but mostly not. I don't use Dolby Sound, so that issue I can't address.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

I have my HR21-700 running 0221(4-2-08 D/L) connected with Component Video to the TV and a Digital Coaxial to my Yamaha HTR-5920 I lose audio when selecting a channel from the Guide or when going into a Recorded program or Switching from an HD to SD channel and vice verse.
If I change the source on the Yamaha receiver then go back to the DirecTv source the Audio comes back. This happens on both SD and HD channels. Local and Conus.

I have tried this with Dolby Digital ON and OFF same results.

Also had one case of LOUD static POP while watching an HD recorded program on 4/3/08.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

somguy said:


> ....
> Apparently the problems in the Beta were not worked out!!
> Why do we bother complaining about Beta issues when nothing gets done to resolve them?
> ..............


As noted in your CE posts....
and in the PM's you sent me....

DirecTV is aware of the issue... they know about it...
And they are working on fixing it.

So the comment on "why bother"... because if you didn't... they wouldn't know about it... and would work on fixing it.

There are a LOT of factors that go into the decision to release a version as national.

So... with that said.

Please post the EXACT make and model of your receiver that you are having a problem with


----------



## diabolik (Feb 12, 2008)

I was updated to 0221 last night (04/03/08) and as of this morning I have no audio on my Yamaha R-V1103 Receiver. I have the HR-21-700 hooked to my Sony 52w3000 LCD with HDMI and an optical going to the Yamaha.

I have tried a RBR and I have disabled DD on the HR-21. Still no audio on either HD or SD channels. I have tried the earlier post about pushing back to get a "beep" and still no audio. I have tried changing sources back and forth on the receiver, still no audio.

Any other suggestions?

I guess I could try to bring the audio in via RCA cables, but I would rather not pull everything out unless I have to.

As far as an "outdated" receiver, yes, it is. I just made the switch to HD in December and I have only the receiver left to upgrade. Currently I am using it as only an audio switcher as I have all of my sources plugged in to the LCD via HDMI. I am waiting on either the Sony 820 or 920 when they are released in the next few months.

Sorry to be a first post on this, but I have been lurking here ever since I was contemplating going HD with DTV. I have always found my answers without a need to post.

All the best,

Sean


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

I dont think anybody needs to worry about replacing thier recievers, that was just one persons opinion because they do not believe DirecTV can fix the problem with out "messing" something up. I have more confidence than that...sorry sailormon.

DirecTV has always been pretty good at getting things corrected fairly quickly, IMO. Im not unhappy at all, im patient, and Im waiting for the fix. If I was unhappy, I would just quietly and calming leave the service for something I am happy with. No big deal. But trust me, there are boards exactly like this for Dish* and Comcast also (or whatever local carrier you might have). If anybody knows of a flawless DVR and service company.....why are they still here..LOL

(TBH...I cant leave because they have the darn Football Season Pass!)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

diabolik said:


> I was updated to 0221 last night (04/03/08) and as of this morning I have no audio on my Yamaha R-V1103 Receiver. I have the HR-21-700 hooked to my Sony 52w3000 LCD with HDMI and an optical going to the Yamaha.
> 
> I have tried a RBR and I have disabled DD on the HR-21. Still no audio on either HD or SD channels. I have tried the earlier post about pushing back to get a "beep" and still no audio. I have tried changing sources back and forth on the receiver, still no audio.
> 
> ...


Clarrification Question:

-) Is the optical connectiong going directly from your HR21 to your receiver, or is it giong through your Sony first

-) Does the HDMI Audio work on your Sony? (as that can be your work around, until it is fixed)


----------



## diabolik (Feb 12, 2008)

Please do not get me wrong, I was not advocating switching receivers. I was just diffusing the argument that someone with the problem should. And overall, I have been very happy with the DTV HD service. This problem is annoying but not anything I would lose sleep over....I am sure it will be resolved.

By the way, jkloese, where you at in SWFL? I am in Punta Gorda.

Earl - Optical is from HR-21 directly to Yamaha R-v1103. I turned up the volume on the LCD right after I posted first. I have to keep the baby happy! Thanks for the follow-up.

Sean


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

diabolik said:


> I was updated to 0221 last night (04/03/08) and as of this morning I have no audio on my Yamaha R-V1103 Receiver. I have the HR-21-700 hooked to my Sony 52w3000 LCD with HDMI and an optical going to the Yamaha.
> 
> I have tried a RBR and I have disabled DD on the HR-21. Still no audio on either HD or SD channels. I have tried the earlier post about pushing back to get a "beep" and still no audio. I have tried changing sources back and forth on the receiver, still no audio.
> 
> ...


The reason you have no sound is that sound is transmitted via the RCA cables when DD is disabled. When DD is enabled it goes via optical or coax cable. So you need to connect your RCA cables.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

BTW, call me stupid but I am right in saying that its the "Previous Software Release" field that I need to check for the current software my receiver is running? The only other field I have is Original Software Release (or something similar).

Mark.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Colonel Badger said:


> The reason you have no sound is that sound is transmitted via the RCA cables when DD is disabled. When DD is enabled it goes via optical or coax cable. So you need to connect your RCA cables.


Actually that's not quite right. When Dolby Digital is off, PCM stereo (or mono, if appropriate) is sent over the optical/coaxial connections.

/steve


----------



## wwilson (Feb 10, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


>
Ok, I have a Marantz SR-8200 connected via optical and I have problems. They are much more severe than with the Yamaha's.

Here is what happens:
With DD on

- no sound under any conditions I can find when viewing recordings.
- Sound disappears whenever I change channels in live view but I can get it back just going into the audio setup menu.

With DD off
- Sound works fine on live view ( update: I was wrong about this, it appeared to work ok, but after going back to live from a recording, sound was off again. However pressing the right arrow key as mentioned brings it back here.

- with recordings sound can be restored by going into the audio setup menu, unlike live view with DD on, you have to actually change something in the audio menu to get sound back.

So, in other words, there are no workarounds that don't involve manually entering the setup menu and pressing options until the audio comes back. You have to do this for each and every recording.

Since our entire viewing of TV is via recordings and my wife cannot understand these deep menus and fooling around process, she effectively has been stopped from using the HR21.

For the user that said with DD off, you get no signal on the optical, that's wrong, what you get is what is called PCM - it's an analog data stream. That's what I listening to now. You have to change your receivers 'surround' settings to one of the analog ones.

As to age of the receiver, yes it is fairly old by today's electronics standards. By marantz standards it's a youngster. Furthermore there is no way I can now afford to replace this receiver, it was near the top of the line, one of the few still made in Japan and I had to cash in a small inheritance (no kidding) to buy it. This was a once in a lifetime purchase for me, and I have been buying and selling audio for over 30 years.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in your CE posts....
> and in the PM's you sent me....
> 
> DirecTV is aware of the issue... they know about it...
> ...


I did that Earl........HR21-700 Black one 0x221 version. HDMI to tv and optical audio for my home theatre. I use a Harmon-Kardon Receiver. I am just frustrated with Directv. This problem better be fixed real soon!! I wish Comcast was cheaper and had better equipment,etc. I heard that they knew of the problem before they released it...is this true Earl?


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Colonel Badger said:


> The reason you have no sound is that sound is transmitted via the RCA cables when DD is disabled. When DD is enabled it goes via optical or coax cable. So you need to connect your RCA cables.


This is NOT true...I shut DD off and I have sound through my home theatre. My only audio cable is an optical digital cable; when I pull it out I lose sound both with HD channels and SD channels. Shutting off DD should be the work around for now. You shouldn't have to change anything else. I use HDMI for video and I have a Harmon Kardon Receiver.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

somguy said:


> This is NOT true...I shut DD off and I have sound through my home theatre. My only audio cable is an optical digital cable; when I pull it out I lose sound both with HD channels and SD channels. Shutting off DD should be the work around for now. You shouldn't have to change anything else. I use HDMI for video and I have a Harmon Kardon Receiver.


Ok my mistake. So use RCA cables until there's a fix.


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

somguy said:


> I did that Earl........HR21-700 Black one 0x221 version. HDMI to tv and optical audio for my home theatre. I use a Harmon-Kardon Receiver. I am just frustrated with Directv. This problem better be fixed real soon!! I wish Comcast was cheaper and had better equipment,etc. I heard that they knew of the problem before they released it...is this true Earl?


Dude, I think he wants to know the model of your *AUDIO* receiver.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Last night I was surfing and discovered that I had no reception on SAT tuner #2. I did the reception test, and all zeros showed for tuner #2. Tuner #1 worked fine, everything was in the 80's and 90's. I did an RBR and tuner 2 came back to life with pretty much the same readings as #1.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Colonel Badger said:


> BTW, call me stupid but I am right in saying that its the "Previous Software Release" field that I need to check for the current software my receiver is running? The only other field I have is Original Software Release (or something similar).
> 
> Mark.


Anybody?


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Colonel Badger said:


> Anybody?


You are correct. Past upgrade = current version installed.


----------



## cdbcorn (Mar 6, 2006)

After getting my update last night, I discovered this morning that my DVR service had been killed. No picture from the satellite, no recordings list. I could access the guide, but not change channels or see any broadcasts.

I called customer service, and they re-sent a signal to restart DVR service, requiring a reboot. That seemed to do the trick.

Anybody else see this?

eta: ah - just saw the thread down below about this.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in your CE posts....
> and in the PM's you sent me....
> 
> DirecTV is aware of the issue... they know about it...
> ...


Earl...the audio problems I and others had were in the CE version. What upsets me is that we stated the issues that we had here on this forum and yet the National Release was still sent out without fixing the bugs first. I imagined that Directv takes the input of the Beta problems, fixes them and then when all the kinks are worked out they then release the National version. I believe that they knew of the issue but released it anyways to fix all of the other major issues that were going on. I hear that the audio issue is only affecting certain audio receivers but not most of them. I hear that it is affecting only the Yamaha and Harmon Kardon mainly. This is why I believe that the decision as you say was made to release it anyways regardless of the known audio issue in the beta, CE version. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Colonel Badger said:


> Ok my mistake. So use RCA cables until there's a fix.


Dude, I have sound by shutting off Dolby Digital. There is no need to use RCA cables. Like I said in my post I only use a digital optical audio cable and I now have sound on HD channels by shutting off DD until there's a true fix; new update from Directv.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in your CE posts....
> and in the PM's you sent me....
> 
> DirecTV is aware of the issue... they know about it...
> ...


My Audio receiver Model # is a 
Harmon Kardon AVR 230
I hope that helps!!


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

No DD on my Denon AVR-5700 from either of my HR21-700's (via optical) after the update. And when I turn off DD in the HR21's Audio Setup menu, I can only get PCM if I press Enter or Green after changing channels or any trick play (Skip, FF, REW, etc.). Same on both HR21s.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

no audio for me now!

i have 2 hr21 700's. the upstairs one is connected only via hdmi to a vizio l32 and works fine. the one downstairs

- hr21-700 with 0x221 software (auto-downloaded last night)
- panasonic pt-ax100u projector connected over hdmi
- reciever is a yamaha dsp-a3090 connected over toslink

disabling dolby digital DOES NOT work for me! the only fix is to hit the right button to get a "bonk". the audio goes away again as soon as i change channels.

is there any way to go back to the last NR? i had a working hr21 before and as far as i'm concerned now, it's broken!


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

seymouru said:


> No DD on my Denon AVR-5700 from either of my HR21-700's (via optical) after the update. And when I turn off DD in the HR21's Audio Setup menu, I can only get PCM if I press Enter or Green after changing channels or any trick play (Skip, FF, REW, etc.). Same on both HR21s.


When in auto mode and you switch from an SD channel to a HD channel, e.g. 291/dis2 to 290/dishd, does the Denon receiver properly switch from PLII to Dolby? With the previous NR I had a problem where either the HR21 or Denon wasn't sending/reading the PLII or DD signal properly:
On Dis2/291, Denon in PLII mode, audio 
Switch to 280/TLCHD...no audio, Denon still in PLII 
Switch to 291, still PLII mode, audio

On 280/TLCHD, Denon in DD mode, audio (powered off/on the denon to get it to pick up the DD)
Switch to 291, Denon still in DD mode, no audio
Switch to 280, Denon in DD mode, audio

A reset on the HR21 fixed everything for me, this was on x206. Hopefully it will work for you as well .


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

Never had a problem with my Denon before this release. Multiple menu resets and RBRs have not helped. Also, as gtbuzz pointed out, any key that gives a "bonk" activates PCM (not just Green or Enter as I originally thought).


----------



## lromoda (Sep 18, 2006)

cdbcorn said:


> After getting my update last night, I discovered this morning that my DVR service had been killed. No picture from the satellite, no recordings list. I could access the guide, but not change channels or see any broadcasts.
> 
> I called customer service, and they re-sent a signal to restart DVR service, requiring a reboot. That seemed to do the trick.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was in the middle of American Idol when the screen froze. As soon as I hit a button, message popped up, No DVR Service. Black screen. I waited 10 minutes for Idol to finish recording as the rec light was still lit. I then RBR. When it woke back up, it was working normally. Went to idol in the list, showed the full hour recorded. However, at min 27, the playback stopped and asked if I want to keep or delete. This was one of my HR20-100's. The other 2 HR20-100 had no trouble, nor the HR20-700.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

DD working fine on mine over optical to denon receiver. native resolutions all working correctly, no light flipping of the blue lights back and forth..locks right in...guide speedmuch faster than last NR...now i feel better that i missed the 0221 CE on tuesday but got the NR 0221 on thursday while i was gone.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

Received 0x221 last night and this morning I have a loud pop sound when starting HD shows with DD soundtracks. I had never heard this previously. 

Other than that so far everything else seems to be working as expected.

HR21-700 (Black) 0x221 (download recvd 12:30am 4/4)
Yamaha RX-V2400 receiver
Optical Toslink connection to the receiver.
Component Video

NOTE-- resolved


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

pjo1966 said:


> I see there are supposed to be Thumbnails in MediaShare. How do we activate those?


Was this answered somewhere? What does this refer to?


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

My boolean searches all come back immediately with no results too. :-(


----------



## jc8097654 (Mar 28, 2008)

Model: HR21-700
Software: 0x221
Television: Westinghouse 32" LCD
Audio Connection HDMI (DVR) to HDMI (TV)

Problem: Every channel I have visited is experiencing significant audio sync issues (5+ seconds off). Attempted to restart but did not resolve issue, tried pausing for 2 seconds and resuming but did not resolve issue. Willing to try other resolutions, but it appears to be an ongoing software issue.


----------



## diabolik (Feb 12, 2008)

Eureka! I was monkeying around in the menu and I turned on the sound for the system effects and my audio came back in! I do have to turn DD off still for the HD channels but I can deal with that! Anyone who was having no audio what so ever may want to try this.

Sean


----------



## cmassa (Nov 18, 2004)

I have the same audio problems with a Yamaha RX-V793. Yes, I know its old but it works great and has great sound. I should have checked here first. I just spent an hour and a half on the phone with a CSR and their supervisor. They had no clue. Does anyone think the CE this weekend will fix anything??


----------



## Taxi77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is anybody having network issues? Maybe it's coincidence, but I've lost internet network connection after this update.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know this is not about the HR20-100, but I have issues with audio over optical on SD channels. Audio will be fine for HD channels and in DD, but when I change to a SD channel there is no sound. My fix has been to enter the setup on my receiver and toggle the audio input up or down and then back to the input assigned to my HR20-100. This has always worked for me. I thought it was a problem with my receiver, but after reading about some of you guys audio problems I am not so sure anymore.

I am just posting this because it is a similar problem and hopefully it will be corrected for both the HR21's, and HR20's

My receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR600.
My DVR is connected via HDMI to a Sony SXRD model KDS-R50XBR1 and I am using the optical output from the DVR to my receiver.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The HR20 will eventually get all the improvements the HR21 has. I don't expect it to be much longer.
> 
> "Stability improvements" usually means "miscellaneous stuff that just makes things better." In your case it might help with pixelation, or it might not.


Wow so the HR21 is now better then the HR20? 

So any improvements in speed on the HR21's with this release?

Thanks


----------



## vanbojp (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


I have the HR21-200 (yes, I know wrong thread), and the RX-V992, and the disabling of DD did NOT work for me. I had to hook up composite audio cables... I also tried both coax and toslink, and neither works.


----------



## JH Tom (Apr 5, 2008)

Setup is HR21-700 connected to McIntosh MX-132 via optical cable and to Mitsubishi WS-55908 via component cables.

I turned off the Dolby Digital but still had no audio so I connected via RCA cables and have sound. Vexing.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Tried to use MediaShare to play My Audio selected by genre and "shuffle all". Then added a photo slideshow and the box froze. I had to RBR to get it back. I am stopping any other additional mucking around until BSG is over... :lol:


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

somguy said:


> My Audio receiver Model # is a
> Harmon Kardon AVR 230
> I hope that helps!!


My receiver is Denon AVR2805 and it happens on a regular basis. changing channel up and and back fixes the initial problem


----------



## wwilson (Feb 10, 2003)

This evening I have had more time to experiment with the audio issues. Taking the cue from the earlier hints, I have now tried the right arrow fix, which works for me with both DD on and DD off, and in both live view and recordings.

One other bit of change I made which I have not had time to see if it really matters, but I put the Marantz into auto-detect so that it could pick up the PCM or the DD without me having to change it.

So, this is a work around that my wife can perform.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm fortunate in that my audio and video comes in via HDMI, so I can say that I'm really glad they got this NR out. The last one really reeked!

My remote is now quicker, still slow, but more tolerable. I love the new additional info on the shows. For me this NR is a big +. While I still don't love my HR21, I like it a lot more.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ulbonado said:


> My boolean searches all come back immediately with no results too. :-(


I wish they could have left the Boolean Search Feature working even if it didn't Autorecord Programs. Now I have to go back to search using "PGA TOUR" instead of "AALL PGA TOUR CCHAN 604". BAH HUMBUG!!!

I wish there was a check mark place where we could check it if we didn't want an NR Update. I would rather have no NR until I know that it works as advertised!!!

DIRECTV, GIVE US THE OPTION TO NOT ACCEPT THE NR RELEASE!!!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

richierich said:


> DIRECTV, GIVE US THE OPTION TO NOT ACCEPT THE NR RELEASE!!!


its never going to happen. thats why its called a national release. they want to have a common software out there to help when problems are found and for troubleshooting.


----------



## jkloese (Dec 13, 2007)

jkloese said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> HR21-700 Connected via optical Cable to Yahama RX-V992 and connected via HDMI to a Panasonic 52inch LCD widescreen
> 
> ...


After the NR, I do not have audio over optical unless I press a button causing the "bonk" sound (like right arrow while wathcing live TV). If I change the channel, or watch a recording audio is back out again until I force the "bonk" sound.

Sailormon...I hope you see now that it was not just a small part of the users having this problem...everyone is not going to run out and buy new recievers, and hope they get one that works, that would be ridiculous. DirecTV will get it fixed.


----------



## daveshouse (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the Yamaha HTR-5940 (connected to my HR21-700 with an optical cable) and I have sound and it seems to be working fine. However, I'm experiencing the loud "popping" sound when watching recorded shows with DD 5.1. It's very annoying!


----------



## hepcatz (Oct 30, 2007)

jkloese said:


> Not really sure what you mean about "coax"? Coax is what comes from the dish, your typical TV cable (RG-6/59 is coaxial)
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but the only audio outs on the box are optical, hdmi, or RCA. I dont beleive RCA passes DD (I could be wrong though)


Digital comes in multiple formats.....What the poster was referring to is Digital Coax which resembles a single RCA type cable that is equivalant (and better in my opionion) to TosLink (optical)...The connection on Digital COAX is more positive (rca type)...

Of course you also have HDMI and so on an so forth....


----------



## hepcatz (Oct 30, 2007)

hepcatz said:


> Digital comes in multiple formats.....What the poster was referring to is Digital Coax which resembles a single RCA type cable that is equivalant (and better in my opionion) to TosLink (optical)...The connection on Digital COAX is more positive (rca type)...
> 
> Of course you also have HDMI and so on an so forth....


Ooops...was this already replied to...i didn't realize this thread was already up to 4 pages....


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Since this new release I had my first blank recording last night on BSG. 

I like having more program information such as the first aired date but even though I have it set to record only first run episodes it recorded an old episode of Bones that was shown in info as a rerun.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a list of Yamaha recievers that are experiencing this issue with DD audio. I have an HTR-5730 and am hoping its not one of them but my install isnt till the 14th and just figure better to know ahead of time if this may be a problem. Currently with my Dish system I use Optical Digital out from the 622 to my reciever
Sincere thx
Jess


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

bratboy said:


> Is there a list of Yamaha recievers that are experiencing this issue with DD audio. I have an HTR-5730 and am hoping its not one of them but my install isnt till the 14th and just figure better to know ahead of time if this may be a problem. Currently with my Dish system I use Optical Digital out from the 622 to my reciever
> Sincere thx
> Jess


I have that exact same model, I just checked and I am not having any issues with DD audio that some are having here. I am also optical (Toslink) out from an HR20-700 to the HTR-5730.

BTW, how do you like the HTR-5730? I like mine, but I wish it had more digital audio inputs. I wish it had HD video inputs too, but guess I'll have to upgrade if I want that.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I have liked mine, especially since I got it as a free extra when I bought my TV a few yrs back hehe. I agree more inputs would be nice but free is free and, at least for now, not needed. Glad to hear no probs that you've noticed. Sounds like its older models that seem to be having the issue with the audio but I'm a worrywart so had to ask. Thx for the response
Jess


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

bratboy said:


> Well I have liked mine, especially since I got it as a free extra when I bought my TV a few yrs back hehe. I agree more inputs would be nice but free is free and, at least for now, not needed. Glad to hear no probs that you've noticed. Sounds like its older models that seem to be having the issue with the audio but I'm a worrywart so had to ask. Thx for the response
> Jess


DOH! Dude sorry I just realized that this is the HR21 issue thread. I have an HR20. Not sure if you'll get an HR20 or HR21.


----------



## GlennSlayden (Apr 5, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...


Optical connection from HR21-700 (software rev 0x221) to *Denon AVR-5700* does not work in DD mode. In PCM mode, there are problems (as described in this thread) such as having to pause or fidget in order to regain audio lock.

Dolby Digital worked fine yesterday prior to the software upgrade.

Glenn


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

I restarted my HR21 and my DD audio issues went away. Just before I restarted the HR21 had gotten extremely slow (20-30seconds to respond to remote codes) but after the restart it seems ok.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

theratpatrol said:


> DOH! Dude sorry I just realized that this is the HR21 issue thread. I have an HR20. Not sure if you'll get an HR20 or HR21.


Gonna keep my fingers crossed as to not having the problem for now. Was told it would be very unlikly that I'd recieve a HR20, something about only one company still producing them. All it says in my pending order at Direct TV site is
PLUS HD DVR P000006364000000001


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just had my first audio dropout. I have a Yamaha AX-V730 receiver. Sounds similar to some of the others listed in the last few posts.

I run HDMI from my HR21-700 to a Samsung TV and Optical digital from the TV to the receiver. It has been working flawlessly, other than some occasional sync issues which I think are more content/station related.

I have a second optical digital input from a computer into the Yamaha. We use the computer to play DVDs. When I switched back from the computer to the HR there was no sound. Nothing I did with the HR brought the sound back. I tried switching the receiver back to the computer input and back to the HR. Nothing. I did not want to take 10 minutes to reboot the HR, so I rebooted the Yamaha receiver and the sound came back.


----------



## ryandingman (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a strange issue while watching BSG last night. We had started late so we were watching it about 30 minutes behind live. My friend wanted to hear one of the lines again so I hit the instant replay button and it just froze up, completely unresponsive to both the remote and the buttons on the front. After about 30 seconds it started advancing a few frames at a time, pausing about a second between. I didn't want to reboot because I was hoping that it was still recording. After a few minutes it stopped advancing and I was able to turn it off with the button on the front of the unit. When I turned it back on everything was fine. When we eventually got to the part of the episode that was being recorded during the problem, there were several seconds missing. 

HR21-700 connected to Samsung TV via HDMI and Sony receiver via optical.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Got updated early yesterday morning. I'm *NOT* having the DD issues.

However one issue I am seeing is that when playing newly recored shows they start approx 30secs or so in rather than right at the beginning, I can however rewind to the beginning. Weird. Interestingly the number of seconds/minutes in the timeline bar stays at zero when I rewind.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

Colonel Badger said:


> However one issue I am seeing is that when playing newly recored shows they start approx 30secs or so in rather than right at the beginning, I can however rewind to the beginning. Weird. Interestingly the number of seconds/minutes in the timeline bar stays at zero when I rewind.


I don't think that's new, my HR21-700 has been doing that since day 1, at least on some shows. Maybe it does it on all of them and I just don't notice since they start later, but I notice it most often the The Daily Show and The Colbert Report.

Not that that makes it not an issue, mind you, but FWIW I don't think this release introduced that problem.


----------



## fizzysteve (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm also having problems with my HR21. It was upgraded to 0x221 at 12.59am yesterday 4/4? Since then the system has frozen FOUR times with no response from RC or power switch. Called DirecTV and they said REFORMAT disk or take it back to CostCo for a replacement. But it's only 2 months old !!!
Any suggestions? Thanks.
Steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

GlennSlayden said:


> Optical connection from HR21-700 (software rev 0x221) to *Denon AVR-5700* does not work in DD mode. In PCM mode, there are problems (as described in this thread) such as having to pause or fidget in order to regain audio lock.
> 
> Dolby Digital worked fine yesterday prior to the software upgrade.
> 
> Glenn


I have a Denon AVR-7803 with Optical Digital Audio Cables going to it from my HR21-700 and I am having NO DD AUDIO PROBLEMS with my DENON!!!

Curious why some have it and others don't.

Have you rebooted???

Have you rechecked your connections and digital assignments???

Maybe you had this problem before but just didn't notice until you got the new release.

VERY INTERESTING!!!

I would force another download and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## fomeador (Dec 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how you can delete history from HR21-700


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

richierich said:


> I have a Denon AVR-7803 with Optical Digital Audio Cables going to it from my HR21-700 and I am having NO DD AUDIO PROBLEMS with my DENON!!!
> 
> Curious why some have it and others don't.
> 
> ...


I, along with a bunch of others are having the same no DD with the latest NR. It is a known issue by Directv and they are working on fixing it. There is no reason to re-check your connections and assignments; all was fine until the update. No, this problem didn't exist for anyone before. It all has to do with the latest NR update. The problem lies in their software which has always been the case since their DVR inception in the Summer of 2006!! The issue CANNOT be blamed on the end-user; it is Directv's fault and no one else's. BTW, you cannot go over an update with the same exact update and there is no reason to do so anyways; it won't fix it.


----------



## gromitt (Apr 6, 2008)

Having audio problems since 0221 upgrade.

When I use the *Advance *or *Replay *buttons on the remote, my *Meridian 561 *surround controller cycles between dolby digital and pcm (at least I think it's pcm). This occurs EVERY TIME I press one of these buttons. So trying to skip through 3 minutes of commercials on a recorded program causes my Meridian to cycle 6 times.

This better not be damaging my Meridian.

Turning off DD in the setup menu does not help.

It is as though the surround controller looses the audio signal for a split second when there is a button press, and then reacquires it a second later.

HR21-700
HDMI to 50" Sony XSRD
Optical to Meridian 561 Surround Controller


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a unit (HR21-700) that has experienced the 'stuttering audio' issue since the previous NR. Prior to that, I would experience 'audio sync' issues, but no stuttering. This NR has alleviated the stuttering issue, and while audio sync doesn't always seem perfect (still evaluating, but so far seems pretty good), it's much better than 2 months ago. *Is it possible the 'audio stuttering' was a result of attempting to fix the 'sync' issue?* On the release where I would experience stuttering, sync always seemed to be *right on* (except of course while stuttering).

My setup:

HR21-700
Pioneer PDP-424MV
RCA jacks for audio
DVI into PDP via HDMI adapter


----------



## stigerj (Apr 6, 2008)

I am having the same issues. Download gets to about 24-29% fails and then the box goes black, requires a reset. Rinse - repeat 
They told me the same thing. Reformat the hard drive or go take it back to Best Buy for a replacement. My receiver is a little over 30 days old and I'm not sure they will even take it back if it is older than 30 days, anyone know?) 
I'm a new customer for D* since I was fed up with Comcast's outrageous prices, but now after about five weeks of less than positive experience I'm wondering if switching was a bad idea...

HR21-700 
B&K AVR-317 receiver (coax)
Sony KD-34XBR800 (component)

-Jeff



fizzysteve said:


> I'm also having problems with my HR21. It was upgraded to 0x221 at 12.59am yesterday 4/4? Since then the system has frozen FOUR times with no response from RC or power switch. Called DirecTV and they said REFORMAT disk or take it back to CostCo for a replacement. But it's only 2 months old !!!
> Any suggestions? Thanks.
> Steve


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

Since the upgrade the box has frozen four or five times during channel changes. Was not happening with previous release.

It usually freezes with the Info display for the new channel at the top of the screen and the lower part just black. After 1-5 minutes it seems to come back just fine -- I am waiting to find a few missing minutes at the beginnings of scheduled recordings to see if this happens on scheduled channel changes as well.


----------



## belunos (Oct 6, 2007)

Not for nothing, but so far this has fixed some of my problem


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

Using keyword search
AALL OFFICE HDTV
should find shows like The Office in HDTV if I understand the release notes for 221.
All I get is No matching shows found.
I also tried
AALL THE OFFICE
and
AALL OFFICE
and
OFFICE
Only the last one worked without the AALL. I assume I am missing something here.

Do I need to enter anything else to turn this on?


----------



## stigerj (Apr 6, 2008)

Well after resetting my receiver about 15 times it finally received the update successfully.


----------



## harlee (Mar 29, 2007)

Just had some recording problems on my HR21-700. I was watching the NASCAR via Hotpass on channels 795-799 and a program on Channel 79 was set to record at 4:30. Did noticed that the record light was on during the proper recording time. When I went to watch the program, all it would do is asking if I wanted to keep or delete the program. So it seems nothing was recorded.

That at 07:50, I changed the channel to the local CBS HD channel (13 - Baltimore DMA) to see if Big Brother was going to start on time or not as it has a series link but due to sports sometimes it starts late. Had to run out for about 15 and when I got back at 08:13, the show was on and recording. But, when I tried to rewind to the beginning, the live buffer would jump back to the beginning and it would go to pause. Nothing I did would get me to the missing secton. Then I changed channels and went to the recordings List. When I selected to play Big Brother, all I got was a black screen and the status bar (time) showed a time of -10:00 minutes. Did a menu reset and now I can record again.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Taxi77 said:


> Is anybody having network issues? Maybe it's coincidence, but I've lost internet network connection after this update.


I've lost network connectivity as well. I only get the autoconfig IP address; tried a static IP address to no avail.


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

If you haven't already, disconnect the ethernet cable in the back, count to 10, and plug back in. Check that the amber light is flickering. It worked for me.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

Paul_PDX said:


> Using keyword search
> AALL OFFICE HDTV
> should find shows like The Office in HDTV if I understand the release notes for 221.
> All I get is No matching shows found.
> ...


The boolean stuff is known not to be working in this release. Haven't heard why, but it seems it might have been deliberate on DTV's part, since it's so totally and obviously not working, and also because they apparently have not re-enabled it in the following CE.


----------



## llarch (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is my list of issues with this release, in order or irritation;

1. Blank recordings; happens daily, go to play a recorded program, immediately goes to the "keep or delete" dialog.
2. Wouldn't resume from pause, had to change channels, went back, lost buffer and 20 mins of the middle of the movie I was watching. Happened twice.
3. Added a new series for recording, set to first run and reruns, up to 10, it only set the first program to record, had to manually add more (in a long list of upcoming programs), I think this is related to the missed recordings I've noticed.
4. Went to set a VOD download to "keep until I delete", the change wouldn't stick, the program still reads "keep until 4/25".

Notice the first 3 most important have to do with basic DVR functionality, this product is really disappointing.


----------



## happy31 (Apr 7, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


Thursday night (4/3), Dolby Digital worked fine. Friday (4/4), after update, no Dolby Digital. Ruined season premier of Battlestar.

Running HR21 connected via optical cable to Denon AVR-5700. In short, no Dolby Digital output via optical; also tested no Dolby Digital via co-axial cable. Tested individual cables and alternative Dolby digital devices (DVD player and old TIVO DVR) into same Denon inputs and all worked fine. Clearly this upgrade killed my Dolby Digital.

I was able to get PCM Dolby 2.1 sound via both the analog outputs and over optical cable by changing Dolby Digital setting in Audio menu to "OFF." Actually, need to go back to audio menu between channel changes to reset to "OFF" to get reciever to recognize signal.

Placed call to DirecTV support for assistance on Sunday. They will get back to me in "3-4 days." Very dissapointing. Will repost if/ when resolved. At least I now know its a software issue, not hardware. :nono2:


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

happy31 said:


> Actually, need to go back to audio menu between channel changes to reset to "OFF" to get reciever to recognize signal.


I also have the DD issue on my AVR-5700. You can activate the PCM signal more quickly after channel changes (or any other action), by subsequently pressing a button that yields a "bonk" -- Enter, Select, Arrow keys, etc. Still a pain, but I've made it a little easier by adding a button press (Enter) to the Advance, Replay, Channel Up/Down and Jump keys, using a macro I built on my Universal MX-950 remote.


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

HR21-700
Harmon/Kardon AVR 225 Receiver 
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
Sony Bravia 1080P

My Dolby worked fine until late last night and it went out. If I turn the DD off on my HR21-700 sound will go through fine but I cannot run Dolby Surround through my system at all. 

Who ever is making these units and writing the software is not only destroying our TV experience, but is making Directv look incompetent and incapable of delivering the product we pay for. I never had problems like this with Comcast and never with the old Tivo receivers. Alas those days seem to be gone forever and that is what made Directv great...


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I want my Booleans back on my HR21-700. I NEVER rent PPV and I don't see a reason why I should be forced to sift through all that STUFF every time I search for movies.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Today one of my two HR21-700s quit responding to the remote and I had to reboot. Since the reboot it seems to be working normally.

I have been getting the 771 message when I go to some of the HD channels so I go to another channel and most of the time when I come back the channel that was showing 771 came back.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

For those with the DD issues, when switching from a non-DD to DD channel does the receiver switch to DD mode properly and not output audio or does the receiver stay in non-DD mode and not output audio? Just wondering...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv disabled the Boolean Search Function because of inconsistencies in Autorecording. They will probably fix it and release it with the next NR.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

After software was updated early Friday morning, got searching for satellite on roughly 25% of channels. My HR20-700 was NOT getting any searching for satellite messages on any channels. Did a reset of the receiver, and that solved the problem. Don't understand why a software update would cause this to happen to the receiver, and never have seen the searching for satellite message on any channels before.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

This isn't actually new with this release, but it's new within the last month or so, and it's taken this long for it to really soak in that yes, this used to work.

Some time ago, I was able to go into my playlist, highlight a recording, hit "select" or "info", navigate to "Episodes"/"Showings" on the resulting info screen, select it, and get a list of upcoming episodes or showings of that program. Now, it displays only a single line representing the recording that's already on the DVR, and what's more, the description up at the top is of something totally random, not even a show I've actually ever recorded or watched, let alone the one I'm actually looking at.


----------



## jelatime (Jan 13, 2008)

After update...

1) No more Dolby Digital through coax - sound would come through but box was sluggish and audio was very jittery. Switched to optical and audio appears to be working fine.

2) "Searching for Satellite" appears on some channels - never had that happen before.

3) Menus seem a tad sluggish.

I don't understand how DirecTV can release a national software update with bugs as obvious as these...isn't that what these boards are for?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

richierich said:


> Directv disabled the Boolean Search Function because of inconsistencies in Autorecording. They will probably fix it and release it with the next NR.


Thanks. If that's all it is I'll be happy.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

For what it's worth, the latest update to my HR-21 700 is more native 'friendly' to my Samsung 37" using the HDMI. Still get some fluttering when changing channels with different resolution, but not as bad as before.


----------



## cmassa (Nov 18, 2004)

gnahc79 said:


> For those with the DD issues, when switching from a non-DD to DD channel does the receiver switch to DD mode properly and not output audio or does the receiver stay in non-DD mode and not output audio? Just wondering...


My receiver does show DD or PCM correctly, there just isn't any sound. None with DD, I have to make a "bonk" for it to start in PCM.


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

HR21-700
Harmon/Kardon AVR 225 Receiver 
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
Sony Bravia 1080P

NO Dolby through Optical

With Dolby activated on the HR21-700 my Receiver's little pictures of the speakers show a non Dolby Digital Signal but no sound at all. Turn off the Dolby on my HR21 and my receiver shows the same pictures and has sound. If I try to run optical from my TV to the receiver I get nothing with Dolby activated.

This update some how has disabled Dolby Digital Surround on the HR21-700.

Bravo!


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

*I have experienced numerous software issues with the HR21-700 and I would like to know if anyone can relate to them:

1. When I press a key on my remote like FFWD for instance, the dvr takes about 10 sec. or so to respond to it. If I hit FFWD 2x, the dvr will take it's time to catch up to it and it may never ffwd past the 1x speed because of the delay. I will then go to hit PLAY, and the dvr will not respond to it until 30 seconds and up to one minute later. THIS HAPPENS ON A DAILY BASIS AND ON ANY SOFTWARE UPDATE.

2. If I go into a Series Pass and I go to extend the time on one particular show by going into the Record Once option, it will extend the time on all of the shows for the season and not just that particular show.

3. Earlier today ( Mon. 04/07 ) I reverted back from 0225 to 0221, I took a late afternoon nap, when I got up in the evening I didn't see the record light on. I turned the tv on and I had a GREEN screen and the dvr was unresponsive. I had to do a rbr to fix it. Luckily the show that I had set to record will be repeated on Tuesday.

4. Of course we all know about the Dolby Digital Issue which I currently have which I've already posted about. I had to shut it off in the menu in order to get sound. I am anticipating a new software update to correct this problem immediately!!

DIRECTV HAS HAD PROBLEMS SINCE SEPT. 2006 WHEN THEY RELEASED THEIR DVR'S. ALTHOUGH THE PROBLEMS HAVE DISSAPATED, THERE ARE STILL TOO MANY ISSUES WITH THEM. I KNOW THAT NO COMPANY IS PERFECT, BUT I KNOW OTHER PEOPLE WHO HAVE DVR'S BY OTHER COMPANIES AND THEY DO NOT HAVE NEARLY THE SAME AMOUNT OF ISSUES AS I AND OTHERS HERE HAVE EXPERIENCED; ESPECIALLY IN ONLY A YEAR AND A HALF. PROBLEMS OCCUR ON EVERY DVR I HAVE EVER HAD FROM DIRECTV. ALTHOUGH THEY COMPENSATE YOU ON YOUR BILL, IT IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH AT THIS POINT; THEY ARE JUST NOT RELIABLE ENOUGH IMHO. I AM HIGHLY CONSIDERING NOW GOING TO DISH OR COMCAST; JUST TO RELIEVE THE FRUSTRATIONS AND STRESS!!*


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

jelatime said:


> After update...
> 
> 2) "Searching for Satellite" appears on some channels - never had that happen before.


Try resetting the receiver via the menus - that's what I did and it fixed the problem. First time ever I had the "Searching for Satellite" message on some channels, starting immediately after the software update. Something is definitely not right with this release when it causes problems where many channels get that message until you do a reset of the receiver.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

For about the last week I have been getting audio stuttering on recorded programs.


----------



## alancurry (Oct 18, 2007)

I was watching a movie via Media Sharing (TVersity 0.9.11.4) and the screen saver kicked in few times.

Alan


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

My observations with this release:

- Improvement: Channel changes do seem faster.

- New problem: When caught up to live TV, hitting instant replay now goes back 30 seconds instead of the usual 5. If not caught up to live TV, replay goes back 5 seconds.


----------



## happy31 (Apr 7, 2008)

happy31 said:


> Thursday night (4/3), Dolby Digital worked fine. Friday (4/4), after update, no Dolby Digital. Ruined season premier of Battlestar.
> 
> Running HR21 connected via optical cable to Denon AVR-5700. In short, no Dolby Digital output via optical; also tested no Dolby Digital via co-axial cable. Tested individual cables and alternative Dolby digital devices (DVD player and old TIVO DVR) into same Denon inputs and all worked fine. Clearly this upgrade killed my Dolby Digital.
> 
> ...


DirecTV called back today (Tuesday 4/8). Took additional information including brand and model of receiver. They apparently have had "many, many calls" on this issue -- and are working on a fix. No timeline for resolution other than advice to watch DirecTV website for information and to check back with Customer Service frequently via email for further updates. I take some comfort they know and are working on a fix . . . but am dissapointed this bug made it through their QC/QA process in the process. Staying tuned for now . . .in PCM!


----------



## sparks_101 (Mar 25, 2008)

I’m having a strange problem with the program numbering in my Prioritizer list. 

A couple of nights ago I tried to add a program series and received a message that the Prioritizer was full (50 items). I knew there was something wrong, because I only had 38 shows entered. When I went to the Prioritizer screen I found that every entry was duplicated. For example, 20 – New Yankee Workshop, 20 - New Yankee Workshop, 21 – Dateline, 21- Dateline, 22- Office, 22 – Office, etc. The last entry was listed as #77. When I deleted #77 all of the duplicates disappeared, but the numbering started at 40 and ended at 77. I went back to the program search function and was now able to add a program. When I went back to the Prioritizer screen the new program showed up as #78. In other words, my priority list goes from #40 to #78. I did a restart, but it made no difference. The programs were still numbered #40 - #78.

Tonight I went into the Prioritizer and deleted a program and all of a sudden the numbering problem cleared up or so I thought. The list went for #1 - #37 and everything look fine until I exited the Prioritizer screen and went back into it. Once again the list starts at #40. Everything seems to record correctly, just the numbers are off.

Has anyone seen this before, or have any suggestions on how to correct it. I would guess that the Prioritizer database has some type of indexing problem, but I guess I’m not sure if this is a known issue or just a one time glitch in my system. I suppose I could do a system reset, but I hate to lose all of my recorded programs if I can avoid it, especially if this is a known issue and will just reoccur. 

Thanks.

---------------------

HR21-700 0x0221
5 LNB Slimline
Samsung LN-T4661F
Denon AVR2802


----------



## TheDave (Jan 29, 2008)

This release really SUCKS.
How can they make a NR such garbage? How can I roll my DVR back to the previous version that DIDN'T SUCK as bad?

Missed a recorded show tonight completely (American Idol). Boo Hoo I know.
*I* couldn't really care, but now I have to listen all about it from the wife, and other house dwellers.... ugh. I will be calling D*TV tomorrow to vent my displeasure. Do they think that customers *BUY* DVR's to miss shows?

This POS displays 771 errors from time to time, but the standard HD receiver up stairs never EVER displays that it can't find a satellite.

Is it really that difficult? How can one "loose" the satellite, while the other one NEVER loses it? Seems like some utter incompetence to me on someones part...


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

*I had my HR21-700 set to record Boston Legal on ABC @10pm today on 04/08/08. I also had Gene Simmons Family Jewels set to record on A&E @10:30pm today. The TV was off while they were recording. I saw the orange light on to indicate that the dvr was recording. The last channel that the dvr was left on before it was shut off earlier in the afternoon was Ch. 80 which is CBSE which is actually a basically black screen. I leave it on that channel when I go to nap in the afternoon; don't ask why.
Anyways, when I turned everything on at 11:40pm tonight the tv showed Ch.80 and yet in the Playlist and under History it shows as both shows have recorded; no partials listed. Somebody give me a logical explanation how this occurred? How could have both shows recorded in full and yet the dvr was left on Ch. 80 and not on one of the channels that it had last recorded. As far as I know, both tuners had to be used since Boston Legal records for an hour and at 10:30pm both tuners were needed to be in use. One tuner cannot record 2 shows at once and I do not have a SWM connection nor do I use an antenna. The only logical conclusion I can think of is that maybe Boston Legal had a partial recording and it shut off by 10:30pm and it's a false reading on the dvr. Even if the dvr reset itself after 11pm then it would leave it on one of the last recorded channels. I will watch both shows tonight as I keep late night hours and report back if one of the shows had a bad recording. Until then I will stay bewildered as I cannot comprehend how 2 shows can record at the same time and not use both tuners in order to do so.*


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

I have lost tuner 1 twice since the NR. On Saturday and Tuesday. I turned on the dvr to find Searching for Satellite 771. Checked setup sat signal tuner 1 is all 0’s tuner 2 is all 90’s. menu reset fixed the problem. On Tuesday I swapped the sat in cables to eliminate cable/dish/lnb. Will see what happens.


----------



## capted (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello all, Just noticed my hr21 was unresponsive also when I checked it. I have not used it since the weekend so I never realized it got an update.. I had to pull the plug(no response from the remote or power button!!).. After the reset, it worked fine and I did not lose the recorded shows.. DD works fine with optical into my pioneer vsx-815 receiver....


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

bdcottle said:


> I have lost tuner 1 twice since the NR. On Saturday and Tuesday. I turned on the dvr to find Searching for Satellite 771. Checked setup sat signal tuner 1 is all 0's tuner 2 is all 90's. menu reset fixed the problem. On Tuesday I swapped the sat in cables to eliminate cable/dish/lnb. Will see what happens.


I had the same basic problem-- the day after this NR was pushed out, I had all 0s on tuner 2 (and 771 errors) while tuner 1 was fine. Menu reset also fixed it for me. But before I reset, I swapped the sat in cables and the problem didn't move. Tuner 2 still had 0s and tuner 1 was still ok, even after the cables were swapped.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and I should mention that it had been raining. It may be related to that, as is being discussed in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124412


----------



## lateapex911 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi...newbie to DBSTalk here. I've been having issues with my DTV HR21-700, and found this site, and various related threads, which I have read.

My unit drops the audio output when it:

- plays a recorded show
- comes out of Fast forward >> or >>> modes back to play
- is reversed < during playback

It does *NOT* display the problem when it returns to play when it is in fast forward > mode, Strange...go to >> and you lose it.

*The solution is to unplug the digital coax or the fiber optic outputs, and plug them back in, which restores the audio output immediately.*

I have tried unplugging it for hours and rebooting it, as well as hitting the reset switch.
I have searched for options but the audio output has no menu controls...other than to switch Dolby Digital On or OFF, which I have tried, to no avail.

I am also experiencing no audio on channel up and down, except in the lower channels like 2-7.

I am using optic or digital coax into my Outlaw Audio 991.

I noticed these issues in the past few days, and checked the latest software update, which is 4/4/08., 0x0221.


----------



## bl2520 (Nov 13, 2007)

My HR21-700 received the update on Friday morning and ever since then it hard crashes every few hours. The image freezes, the sound keeps playing, but the unit is completly unresponsive to the remote and to the buttons on the front. The only way to get it back is to use the red reset button or pull the plug. This fixes it for a few hours, but it has consistently been in this state every morning and every evening when I get home. I've seen some people reporting isolated crashes, but is anyone else having these consistent crashes?

Prior to the update a few missed recordings were the only issues I've ever experienced.


----------



## lateapex911 (Apr 9, 2008)

Directv must have hired more operators,,, for the first time in YEARS I was able to talk to a human with ZERO hold time.

She said to unplug the two inputs into Sat 1 and sat 2, reverse them, and hard reboot. (unplug)

She said my audio issues, (explained 2 posts up) with recorded shows would go away on* new* recordings.

I did, and she was right. I have to say i was surprised. I set it to Dolby Dig.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

I pulled the plug on my HR21-700 for a hard reset and the Dolby Signal flowed like the mighty buffalo. 

Don't know if this will help the Yamaha People but it worked for this Harmon Guy!

HR21-700
Harmon/Kardon AVR 225 Receiver 
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
Sony Bravia 1080P


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

And like the white man riding in to steal my land, I changed the channel and lost my Dolby Signal. I guess I have cancel the party invitations I just ordered.

HR21-700
Harmon/Kardon AVR 225 Receiver 
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
Sony Bravia 1080P


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

bl2520 said:


> My HR21-700 received the update on Friday morning and ever since then it hard crashes every few hours. The image freezes, the sound keeps playing, but the unit is completly unresponsive to the remote and to the buttons on the front. The only way to get it back is to use the red reset button or pull the plug. This fixes it for a few hours, but it has consistently been in this state every morning and every evening when I get home. I've seen some people reporting isolated crashes, but is anyone else having these consistent crashes?
> 
> Prior to the update a few missed recordings were the only issues I've ever experienced.


I had these types of crashes with my first HR21. Ended up being a overheat problem. The internal temp would rise over a few hours and crash at about 150f. If I unplugged it for 10 minutes it would run for another few hours before crashing. Direct sent me another and it runs stable at 114f.


----------



## NoOTA (Apr 7, 2008)

Got a HR21 last Friday and it upgrades to 0x221 right away. American Idol tonight was audio dropping out TERRIBLE. Watching the east coast Fox HD national feed. HDMI to Olevia 747i. Same audio drops on composite input. Was watching about 15 minutes behind live, so was recorded already. Seemed to be able to fix by pausing for a bit, but not perfect and would come back. RBR helped for 10 minutes then came back.

Wife's comment: "This thing sucks, and the DTivo NEVER did this. Why did we get this peice of junk?"

Now watching Big brother and it is fine audio wise, but it is in 480i...

(Before I can miss my tivo functions, I just need this POS to work like a DVR should... It can't do the basics right now as reliable as my DTivo did for 5 years.)


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

> HR21-700: 0x0221
> 
> *Improved*
> 
> Elimination of rare cases of gray screen


Nope.

Tuesday night's *Big Brother* recorded to a black, blank screen for me.

This is happening less but it is not resolved.


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

Audio Drop outs still
HR21-700 to Onyko TX-SR705 via HDMI
Onyko TX-SR705 to Samsun LN-T4661F via HDMI


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

QUOTE=Earl Bonovich]What in depth are you looking for?

That is how the system is (and has) been designed to work. going all the way back to the R15's release it has done this.

If you record something, and it has to use the fore-ground tuner... typically when you are recording two things.

The unit notes what channel you WHERE on, before it changed channels.

When it is done recording on the foreground tuner, it changes back to the last channel it was on.

It is possible that maybe in a release it was not functioning, and they have corrected... hence why you may not have noticed it was doing it.

But this isn't new to 0x221



somguy said:


> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> > The DVR switches back to the last channel it was on after it is done recording a scheduled show.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Earl.....I've been with Directv for almost five years now and have never seen the dvr behave this way. I ran a test this morning by setting the dvr to record a local news program on FOX from 8am-9am and for the dvr to record Full House on NIK West (300) from 8:30am-9am. The channel I left it on was NBC6 watching the TODAY Show. At 9am when both were over and the orange record light went off the dvr stayed on NIK 300 and never went back to NBC6. SO I am going to post our comments here in the genral forum and see how many people say that their dvr changes the channel back to the previous one that they were watching. Not to upset you, just to see if it was a fluke or the norm what had occurred with my dvr the other day. However, thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## bdizzle (Nov 29, 2006)

AUDIO DROPOUTS:

Recorded Gone In Sixty Seconds on 4/9/08. 
During replay, various audio dropouts occured.
Earlier today as well, while watching King of Queens on TBSHD, audio dropouts and even loud popping/hissing noise then normal audio.

My Setup:
HR21-700 (NR firmware) connected via HDMI to Onkyo TX-SR705S connected via HDMI to Mitsubishi 73833.


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

Two dead recordings tonight - Top Chef on Bravo HD and 30 Rock on local NBC-4 in LA. Went to play them, "would you like to delete" comes up. RBR, and shows are gone from the list... recording of The Office after RBR seems to be playing OK.

No issues with the last NR.


----------



## iammrwizard (Oct 24, 2007)

have a Samsung 4655 LCD connected via HDMI to the HR21-700 with audio to a Sony STR-DE595 receiver and I completely lose digital audio via the optical cable and or coax. It seems whenever the broadcast station is sending just digital 2.0 PCM audio,?? Then when it kicks over to 5.1 audio it comes back on (sometimes), what did Directv do on this update? I have been testing with you guys for a while and never had a problem with audio other than the occasional sync problems until this latest update. 
**Update*** 
I have tried resetting the unit, connecting via optical or coax, same problem, disconnecting HDMI and just using component, same problem no sound, am I going to have to run old RCA cables to my receiver to get audio, I really don't feel like running those thru the wall between my tv and the receiver?? Anyone have any suggestions.. ???


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Getting more 771 error messages than before this new release. Seems like if it is cloudy - which may cause the initital 771 error message, and then it becomes sunny, receiver has a hard time going getting off of the 771 error message.

Saw this while watching HD channel

Reboot fixed it however.


----------



## simtra (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope this is not a hardware issue but knowing my luck since I just had it replaced when the hard drive died in the last one two weeks ago. . .

Since the last update mine has been responding slower and slower to the remote. On Monday it would just "hiccup" a few times when I press 30 slip button, it would wait for about 5 seconds and then respond.

Last night I was trying to watch a recorded show and it took 30 seconds for the menu button to respond and then while I was watching, things like FF and slip took 2 minutes before it would respond. 

I finally gave up after programs that was recording at the time were over and hit the red button. Everything seems to be ok now.

As for audio, mine has always worked with some "cheap" Sony receiver and still is working using a coax connection. I'm not at home so I can't give a model number


----------



## DidlySquat (Jun 23, 2006)

HR21-700
Harmon/Kardon AVR 340 Receiver
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
Panasonic PT-53WX54

Dobly audio is working, still have some issues with audio drop out. I do have a couple of issues that cropped up with this release.


When I turn the unit on, I cannot pause, rewind, fast forward, etc. I have to hit the play button a few times before it starts working again
I no longer seem to have a 90 minute bank, its more like ~70 to 75 minutes.


----------



## beckham388 (Apr 11, 2008)

HR21-700
Denon AVR-5700 Receiver
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
JVC Professional HD-P61R1U 61" Widescreen HD-ILA Rear Projection TV

Dobly audio is NOT working, only audio is analog through RCA Jacks.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Starting with the previous release, the HR21's audio level was really cranked up in volume. Why?

Previous to the change, my receiver's audio level settings for relative loudness were pretty much the same for all my optical inputs: SD TiVo, HD TiVo, DVD player and the HR21. Now, the HR21 is double the sound level (~10 Dbs?) compared to all other inputs (which have not changed).

Can we get this fixed so that the HR21 is outputting volume back at the previous (industry standard) levels?

jdg


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, this release fixed the audio-silence issue but two new issues have popped up recently:

1) Sometimes, coming out of FF/RW the DVR will play for a little bit and then stutter both video and audio as when seen with a poor satellite signal. The problem is that my signal is more than healthy and by replay, the same clip will play perfectly. Also, once I 30-skipped and it was playing FF speed even though the controls showed play. Pausing and playing fixed it. Quite irritating to say the least.

2) The DVR has failed to respond to the remote several times since the update. I wait a bit (like 15 minutes) and the problem goes away, but it sure is annoying as well.'

Do searches always take forever? I tried to scan to find Masters coverage but it took the greater part of 2 minutes to run a keyword search. Is there no way like in the TiVO to just filter the guide to a sport or other category?


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

My Dolby went out right after my HR21-700 was updated. I finally unplugged my Harmon/Kardon Receiver for THREE minutes and did a system reset back to factory settings and my Dolby is back now. Don't know why it happened, I doubt it was a coincidence that my Receiver took a dump at the same time this update happened but I'll post if it goes out again.

HR21-700
Harmon/Kardon AVR 225 Receiver 
Optical Cable Audio
HDMI Video to
Sony Bravia 1080P


----------



## AndyHi (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm seeing a lot of dead recordings since the most recent update. Tonight I missed battlestar gallactica & sarah jane adventures. Earlier in the week missed the riches

I've had to add back all my season passes onto a backup tivo that is more reliable.


any updates on this?
(recording is in the list, but shows as black and immediately goes to delete/don't delete choice)


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

AndyHi said:


> I'm seeing a lot of dead recordings since the most recent update. Tonight I missed battlestar gallactica & sarah jane adventures. Earlier in the week missed the riches
> 
> I've had to add back all my season passes onto a backup tivo that is more reliable.
> 
> ...


Two weeks in a row: blank recordings for Friday night House on USA (242HD). Recording second program and watching recorded content during time frame.

jdg


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Garbled closed captioning and mixed Spanish and English captions have returned with this release. Last night on Battlestar Glactica on SCIFIHD had instances of garbled (letters mixed in the middle of words that made no sense) text, words cut off or missing letters in the middle, and several instances of both English and Spanish text showing up! Also, this is showing up on local HD channels. Never seen this before on my HR21 but this was a problem for a long time on my HR20-700. Thought we were behind this, but this this release is a VERY MAJOR STEP BACKWARDS as far as closed captioning goes. I doubt they are testing it and whatever changes they made in this release (stability fixes???) broke closed captioning. They need to regression test closed captioning, which obviously they aren't doing. It was fine in the previous release.


----------



## ryandingman (Apr 3, 2008)

Well this is a new one. Last night during Battlestar Galactica I paused the live show for about 10 minutes. After starting it again, the screen saver kept coming on every 5 minutes, even while the video was playing. Eventually I turned the DVR off and on again and then everything was fine.

Something always happens during BSG, when my friend who has Dish comes over. Seeing how flaky my DVR is, I don't think he's considering a switch anytime soon.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

WashDCHR20 said:


> Garbled closed captioning and mixed Spanish and English captions have returned with this release. Last night on Battlestar Glactica on SCIFIHD had instances of garbled (letters mixed in the middle of words that made no sense) text, words cut off or missing letters in the middle, and several instances of both English and Spanish text showing up! Also, this is showing up on local HD channels. Never seen this before on my HR21 but this was a problem for a long time on my HR20-700. Thought we were behind this, but this this release is a VERY MAJOR STEP BACKWARDS as far as closed captioning goes. I doubt they are testing it and whatever changes they made in this release (stability fixes???) broke closed captioning. They need to regression test closed captioning, which obviously they aren't doing. It was fine in the previous release.


I've experienced the garbled and mixed CC of English/Spanish text since January, 0x193 I think. No difference in the 'bugginess' between this NR and previous ones IMO. I don't watch BSG, but see the CC issues with nearly all of our other shows.


----------



## Uxorious (Apr 12, 2008)

Like a few others have mentioned here, I also have the "slow as molasses" menus after the new update.
It's happened maybe 3 times, and last night I had to physically restrain my wife or she would have thrown the box out the window.
Other than that I have daily audio dropouts on most HD channels, and the HD locals sometimes look terrible (like American Idol, when the screen changes from the blue background with the contestants, to the red background with the Judges - big blocky hell of a picture).

I originally switched to DTV because Comcast had the worst user experience and didn't do anything about it. When DTV was in SD and I used a DTV TiVo I had *zero* complaints. As a matter of fact, I still have no issues with that box. Whenever the HD DVR pisses us off enough, off to the bedroom it is (I know what you're thinking, but thats where the DTV TiVo is now).

Originally I was very willing to forgive DTV for having an inferior product. Having just finished their own DVR, and everybody expected there would be some teething problems. Now I'm not so sure anymore. This is either incompetence, or complete lack of respect for the paying users.

Maybe its time to look at the other providers again...


----------



## gp4rts (Aug 19, 2006)

HR20 Version 0xfe
HR21 Version 0x221
Denon AVR 3300
Sony KDL-52XBR4

No sound on any digital output on the HR21; HR20 is ok. When this happened a few days ago, I called customer support and they sent out a new HR21. Installed it and it worked fine. This morning no sound on any digital output (optical or coax). Analog sound only. Software upgrade was done last night, so I assume this is a problem with the 0x221 version. Any way of getting back to the 0xfe version? Any word on when this will be fixed?


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

My Dolby went out right after my HR21-700 was updated. I finally unplugged my Harmon/Kardon Receiver for THREE minutes and did a system reset back to factory settings and my Dolby is back now. 

There should be a way to do a reset of your receiver in the manual. Try that ASAP.


----------



## gp4rts (Aug 19, 2006)

Wetboss said:


> My Dolby went out right after my HR21-700 was updated. I finally unplugged my Harmon/Kardon Receiver for THREE minutes and did a system reset back to factory settings and my Dolby is back now.
> 
> There should be a way to do a reset of your receiver in the manual. Try that ASAP.


Do you mean resetting my Denon AVR? I hope not. That means all of my settings, input assignments, speaker balance, etc. would have to be redone. Since I have a working HR20, I think I'll wait to see what DirecTV does about it. I have the Denon on a power switch so it gets disconnected from main power every night, so that is not in itself enough to fix the problem.


----------



## gp4rts (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is aware of the issue with some receivers... so anyone that has that issue....
> 
> PLEASE!!!! Post your full model number of your receiver, what connections you have (ie do you also have HDMI setup)...
> 
> The current "fix" is to disable Dolby Digital on those systems that are affected. Until they can correct the issue on the software.


Turning off Dolby Digital is not enough -- still no sound from the optical or coax outputs. Only analog audio works.

Receiver: Denon AVR-3300; HDMI for video only (into the TV)


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

gp4rts said:


> Do you mean resetting my Denon AVR? I hope not. That means all of my settings, input assignments, speaker balance, etc. would have to be redone. Since I have a working HR20, I think I'll wait to see what DirecTV does about it. I have the Denon on a power switch so it gets disconnected from main power every night, so that is not in itself enough to fix the problem.


Yeah I do mean a reset, and that doesn't mean just unplugging it. Your receiver is like a computer and a reset to factory specs could fix the problem, it did for me and it's been working fine since then. Yeah I had to do my speaker set up and those other little things which really didn't take long. Hey look look at the alternative, waiting for a new update which might not solve the problem and you would have waited at least a month more and it do nothing.

It could be that the update shocked my receiver and it needed reset, who knows. But I just watched King Kong on TNT in Dolby Surround.

I'll tell you what, if it doesn't work I'll kick my dog and we'll be even.


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

HR21-700 - 0x0221, connected to Sony STRDG710 via HDMI

Last night, my audio just quit while listening to an XM channel. Just had a quiet popping sound in the background, kind of like static. Changing channels and power cycling Sony receiver didn't help. Neither did putting the HR21 into standby. Menu reset brought sound back.

Today, HR21 was recording MotoGP on Speed. Should have recorded the 250 race from 11:00am - 12:00pm, and the GP race from 12:00 pm - 1:00pm. When I went to watch TV at 1:15, the HR21 would not respond to the remote, and the record light was on (even though I didn't have another progrem scheduled to record until 3:00 pm). Unit would not come up even using the power button on the front. Had to RBR.

After restarting, the 250 race is available in the recordings list, but no GP race, so it probably locked up sometime between 12:00 and 1:00.

I'm WAY unhappy about missing the GP race. I'm a huge fan, and it sounds like it was an interesting race.


----------



## nonesuch (Jun 17, 2007)

PROBLEM: Audio Dropouts; DD enabled or disabled
DVR: HR21-700
TV: Toshiba 50HP66
Receiver: Sony STR-DB930
Video: HDMI from DVR to TV
Audio: optical from DVR to receiver; optical from receiver to TV

I installed and activated this receiver today with 0x18a and it downloaded 0x221 as I was setting it up so I have no experience with any previous software. I have audio drop outs with DD enabled or disabled. I have not tried any other wiring configurations as my receiver connections are very difficult to access. 

It’s sad to see a NR to go out with this problem which so many are having and yet D* is still forcing the update. You would think they would pull it with their call centers flooded with complaints. I have been looking forward to getting a new DVR to replace the old SD TiVo but I guess I’ll have to keep it running as a back-up to my not-so-reliable, brand new, HR21-700. :nono:


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

On Sunday 04/13/08 I had a Manual set up for The Masters on CBS from 5-8pmET and the dvr only recorded from 5pm-6:32pm.
Same Day...I had a Season Pass set up for Big Brother 9 and it did not record it. The History states that it was cancelled because it was no longer available. Maybe The Masters ran so late that it kicked it off the guide. But I am sure that the show must have aired, just later than normal, probably after 60 Minutes!!
I have a Season pass set up for Big Brother After Dark every night from 12am-3am ET on 538SHO2. When I turned the tv on just after midnight, I had a frozen Directv logo at the bottom right of my screen and the dvr was unresponsive and I had to do a RBR. Then the dvr picked up this recording so I wound up missing about 45 minutes of the show.
I called up D* and they gave me a one month $5 DVR credit since the unit does not behave as a DVR. Same problems as 6 months ago and longer. 
IT IS A DIGITAL VIDEO WATCHER BUT DEFINITELY NOT A DIGITAL VIDEO RECORDER!!
AFTER 19 MONTHS OF HD DVR SERVICE AND GOING THROUGH THE HR20-700, HR20-100, AND NOW THE HR21-700 ALL WITH RECORDING AND STABILITY ISSUES, ONE MAN CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH. THEY HAVE DRIVEN ME TO THE BREAKING POINT. I AM FINALLY PROBABLY GOING TO SWITCH TO THE DISH NETWORK. I RATHER HAVE A LITTLE LESS FEATURES AND HD CHANNELS ON A MORE RELIABLE DVR; TO ME IT'S A NO BRAINER!!

Just wondering if anybody thinks that the DORMANT Issue is back where if one tuner is on the same channel for hours the receiver starts to act up, freeze, and not record shows??


----------



## smallzfsu (Mar 21, 2008)

DisneyHD intermittently has garbled sound, like the characters on the shows are talking through a synthesizer or something. Sounds kind of the like the guy in the beginning of the Black Sabbath song Iron Man. what gives with that?


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

smallzfsu said:


> DisneyHD intermittently has garbled sound, like the characters on the shows are talking through a synthesizer or something. Sounds kind of the like the guy in the beginning of the Black Sabbath song Iron Man. what gives with that?


Heard this problem over the weekend too.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Recorded "Surfs Up" off of Starz HD over the weekend. Watching yesterday it had a *TON* of audio stutter. Almost every 5-10min i'd get stutter. Pausing and then playing didn't help. I then switched to another recording from Starz HD "The Invisible" and it played perfectly without ANY audio issues. Weird.


----------



## gp4rts (Aug 19, 2006)

Wetboss said:


> I'll tell you what, if it doesn't work I'll kick my dog and we'll be even.


Sorry, it didn't work, but I'm sure it's not the dog's fault. Please don't kick the dog. Thanks anyway.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

I recorded shows today at 6, 7 and 8am. When going to watch later they all showed they had recorded but went to DO YOU WANT TO DELETE. On clicking NO screen turns blank. Did this about ten times but they wanted me to DELETE. The shows were showing on Playlist and History. I finally RESET and what do you know - all three shows had disappeared and been deleted. Just a quirk maybe?

Sue


----------



## tommy_mc (Oct 10, 2007)

Repost from another thread, this seems like a more appropriate place to place my grievance.

Info:
HR-21-700 with 0x221

Okay this "Program was not recorded because the program was no longer available" issue really sucks. It happened to me with at least 15 shows this past weekend through today. It's hit programs from various channels and genres, not just children's programs.

This evening, I had three scheduled programs tonight (Dancing with the Stars, Law and Order, and Boston Legal). Earlier tonight, I checked and saw all three programs had the Series Link icon next to them in the program guide. I thought everything should work ok.

Halfway into the first show at 9pm, I checked the Playlist and it didn't show DWTS as being recorded. I tuned to it, but the HR-21 wasn't recording it.

I then checked the program guide and the to do list and saw Boston Legal coming up next. Once BL began, I hit the info button and it showed in the guide info that it WAS being recorded. However, the recording light on the front of the DVR wasn't lit. Nor did BL show up in the Playlist. I then pressed the record button and I was prompted to Stop Recording (even though I wasn't) in order to begin recording.

So why isn't the HR-21 recording programs when it seems to know it should be?

Is this a fixable issue? If so, why hasn't it been fixed? Do I need a new DVR?


----------



## tommy_mc (Oct 10, 2007)

AndyHi said:


> I'm seeing a lot of dead recordings since the most recent update. Tonight I missed battlestar gallactica & sarah jane adventures. Earlier in the week missed the riches
> 
> I've had to add back all my season passes onto a backup tivo that is more reliable.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with a couple recordings. Mostly, the HR-21 just skips over the shows altogether and doesn't record them. Not sure which is worse.:nono2:


----------



## mproper (Apr 15, 2008)

smallzfsu said:


> DisneyHD intermittently has garbled sound, like the characters on the shows are talking through a synthesizer or something. Sounds kind of the like the guy in the beginning of the Black Sabbath song Iron Man. what gives with that?


I've been having this issue as well on other channels (most noticeably during The Office on NBC, The Covenant on StarzHD, and BSG on Sci-Fi. I've been trying to figure out a way to describe the sound, but the Iron Man comparison is perfect, as that's exactly what it sounds like.

It happens every 2-3 minutes, I would say, but only on certain programs (both live and recorded).

I find it distracting and annoying.


----------



## gp4rts (Aug 19, 2006)

smallzfsu said:


> DisneyHD intermittently has garbled sound, like the characters on the shows are talking through a synthesizer or something. Sounds kind of the like the guy in the beginning of the Black Sabbath song Iron Man. what gives with that?


I see this on other channels, and on my HR20 as well.


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have HR21-700. Upgraded to national release on 4/4/08.
Directly connected via HDMI to Samsung DLP tv.

Menus and guide is getting slower.
At first the guide seemed to be faster. But now it has slowed and sometimes takes several seconds to move.
Same with menu, sometimes pops right up, then slow to scroll, or may be slow to pop up.

Jerky Video - 
It seems this problem has built up over time. Im not one to be pressing RBR at every hiccup, so this may be an issue that develops over time.
Some of the HD shows have very jerky video. It is almost like watching an old time movie. Also with this jerky video, I have studdering audio.
To give DirecTV more info. One show in particular I am currectly watching is having this problem. It is a recored show of According to Jim. It is recorded on 4/15 at 8:30 on one of my local channels, channel 2 (ABC). It is a HD show.
It alomost makes you nausous to watch it.
I have also seen this behavior on live shows too. I dont have details for the live shows.


----------



## DustyTrail (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG, these receivers are driving #*!#* me crazy. I can't believe I have spent all this time and money, with a two year commitment, on dvr's that don't record and, sometimes, aren't even watchable.

Sorry for the rant, but here's my LATEST problem. I'm on the most recent NR, 0221. I don't know if this is a new issue, because I've never tried it before. I subscribe to mlb extra innings, but I like to hear my home announcers. So, I turn on my xm radio and my hr21. The video is about 5 seconds in front of the audio...perfect. Just hit pause for 5 seconds and everything will be great. Right. I hit pause and it jumps back for 30 seconds...try again and it jumps back for 20 seconds...try again it jumps back over a minute. This went on for 6 $#@!!$ innings. It seems like, if you’re already watching delayed tv, the pause works ok. But, if you’re live, the pause button jumps back random intervals. I’m getting this on 2 different HR21’s, so it’s not a hardware issue.

Before you start thinking I'm a total idiot, I switched inputs to my old UTV (which I would really like to stop paying for) and had the audio and video synced almost immediately.

After all this time, we still have dvr's that do not reliably record and can't even correctly pause.

If anyone is interested, my attorney advised me to keep records of issues and phone calls. He assures me that DirecTV has easily breeched the contract and that the two year commitment is meaningless. After my phone call with DirecTV earlier tonight, he is obviously right.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I have photographic evidence of two display bugs. This is after turning on the TV first thing in the morning and pressing some random button on the remote to clear the screen saver (it was already on Channel 831)...










1. The top bar is displaying out-of-date program information (it's 6:43 A.M., and it's displaying the 11:00 P.M. to 3:00 A.M. block).

2. The XM info isn't showing up. I used Exit and Info a few times, and just got the empty blue box. Changing channels finally got it to display correctly.


----------



## Nutiket (Mar 3, 2008)

Getting blank recordings, slow responsiveness (sometimes no responsiveness to RF remote) and a couple of crashes. The wife is very upset, and seems to think it is my fault. F-You DirecTV and your desire to make money over your desire to provide a good product.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know for sure that this a 0x0221 issue, but I first saw it after the update (I think). Last evening, there was ANOTHER banner ad in the guide! These things are very, VERY annoying, so I had to de-select yet another (third or forth) channel that I occasionally watch in order to block the banner. 

Does DirecTV know how much some of us hate those banner ads? (Yes, I am aware of the thread on these in the main forum.) I am turning off channels just to avoid the banners. Is that really what they want, for us to turn off part of the programming package we paid for? Instead of adding more of them, TURN THEM OFF!

I am drafting a letter that I will send to these channels explaining to them why I am no longer watching any of their content, blaming DirecTV for this. Maybe THEY will have some luck in getting these things removed.

My big fear now is that DirecTV will find a different mechanism for the banners that cannot be turned off by the end user. That would really suck.

It is one thing to have something accidentally happen to annoy me, but quite another to have it done deliberately. One is excusable, but the other is not!


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

I finally have lost some patience today with D*. 
Here it goes.

I've had to reboot the HR21-700 about 5 times since the last National release. 
I'm watching tv and the channel changing and tuner get slower and slower. The unit will then just freeze. I can't do anything even after 15 minutes. Only thing I can do is hit the red button and wait 10 minutes for the reboot.

I called D* the other day and they told me that I had too much video stored on the DVR. I said I disagree because it is only 30% full. To test it, I deleted some movies and shows which I havn't watched yet. Fine. Only 10% full after deletions.( I kept some)

Last night I'm watching tv and it freezes, and I reboot. TV is up and watching TV. Then the shows stop on some channels because of "Searching for Satelite"......... It was a very clear evening here in the east. It finally straightened out after another reboot.

Woke up this morning, guess what? Can't turn on the HR21-700. Not with remote, Not with the console button. Reboot again.

Came home at lunch to call D* and see what the problem is. He reads my past calls and says he can send a technician out for $79. WHAT? Its a brand new unit. Tech tells me the warrenty is out by 7 days. LOL! Get me a supervisor please.

Talked to a supervisor and he would not budge on the warrenty issue even though I have been a faithful customer for 8 years and paid $250 for an HR21-700that their giving away now for $59-$99!!!!!!

I told him to send out a tech so we can replace the unit. He gave me 3 months free HBO as a bonus, yippy!! save it.

I know this is long, but I am very discouraged at this point. D* has been great to me in the past but it seems like they have begun to nickle and dime the customer process.


----------



## llarch (Aug 19, 2006)

Nutiket said:


> Getting blank recordings, slow responsiveness (sometimes no responsiveness to RF remote) and a couple of crashes. The wife is very upset, and seems to think it is my fault. F-You DirecTV and your desire to make money over your desire to provide a good product.


I hear ya, same issue here. Because I deal with D and do the in-house support, I'm somehow viewed by the wife as an agent of DTV. When anything goes wrong with the HR21 (a daily occurrence), I get yelled at. I know the HR10s were not perfect, but they were way better, in my experience, than the HR21s in terms of basic functionality as DVR.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

smallzfsu said:


> DisneyHD intermittently has garbled sound, like the characters on the shows are talking through a synthesizer or something. Sounds kind of the like the guy in the beginning of the Black Sabbath song Iron Man. what gives with that?


+ 3...4? I encountered this as well on Disney West/291. Them little Einsteins are freaky with the synthesizer voice!


----------



## brianlee00 (Apr 18, 2008)

So I'm fairly new to the HR21-700, but have had two or three recordings that are apparently there, though all I get on playback is a blank screen. I've read plenty of other posts with the same issue.
Has D-TV fixed this issue yet? Is there a software update or something that I need? The wife doesn't like missing the Office and Scrubs in the same night....


----------



## cosmos503 (Feb 5, 2008)

It does seem quite obvious that the last two NRs have not been quite up to par to provide a good product. A great many people here are getting upset. I thankfully have had some of these issues (audio dropouts, unit unresponsive, lip sync issues, blank recordings) only sparingly.

It makes me think they are pushing out software far too early in the development cycle. Rather than rush to push out a new CE each week, I would rather see them spend quality time with a single release and have a bug fix marathon. Not even calling for new features, just make the thing work right.

I used to be extremely happy with Directv, and like so many have said recently, my wife is definitely upset when Medium or Lost don't record for her. I feel pressure from both sides and may have to (gasp) consider switching providers.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

cosmos503 said:


> It does seem quite obvious that the last two NRs have not been quite up to par to provide a good product. A great many people here are getting upset. I thankfully have had some of these issues (audio dropouts, unit unresponsive, lip sync issues, blank recordings) only sparingly.


A really big problem for the last two NR's is that things have gotten broke that hadn't been broken before. I never used to get audio dropouts before the last two NR's, and closed captioning used to work and has regressed to how it used to be on the HR20 something like more than 6 months ago! Obviously regression testing is not done, which is the mark of a poor software development/testing process. Doesn't make sense getting new features if current features stop working or reliability degrades. That seems to be the pattern of late, unfortunately. Too many people have had basic reliability problems with the past two NR's.


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

*TWO ANNOYING ISSUES ON BOTH OF MY HR-21s...*

_*"No Pause For You!"*_ - Sometimes, when watching live-TV, if I hit the pause button, I get nothing but the familiar and bad "thud" sound. All other remote buttons work. Sometimes, changing the channel will get it out of its funk--but I don't know the exact formula. Has DirecTV installed a Pause Nazi in all of its DVRs all-of-the-sudden?

*"The Dr. Emmit Brown Blast to the Past Feature"* - Sometimes, when the pause button actually works, upon resuming play, the playback will jump BACKWARDS, usually about 30 seconds or so from before the pause button was hit. Very annoying, and I even removed my stash of Plutonium that I store near my DVRs, all to no avail.

Again, this is happening on BOTH of my HR21-700s--one I got in December from an installer, and one I bought from Costco just two weeks ago. So I'm thinking this is a firmware thing and maybe not just two bum units?


----------



## Data (Jan 15, 2008)

gromitt said:


> Having audio problems since 0221 upgrade.
> 
> When I use the *Advance *or *Replay *buttons on the remote, my *Meridian 561 *surround controller cycles between dolby digital and pcm (at least I think it's pcm). This occurs EVERY TIME I press one of these buttons. So trying to skip through 3 minutes of commercials on a recorded program causes my Meridian to cycle 6 times.
> 
> ...


A very similar thing is happening to me as well.

Equipment:
Onkyo HT-S590 connected to HR21-700 via optical
Polaroid TV connected to HR21-700 via component

When I watch any SD content, recorded or live, I get no Dolby sound what so ever. PCM only. Sometimes it tries to switch to DD, and when it does it has an audible 'click'.

If I fast forward at x1, it does not 'click' and try to switch. If I fast forward at x2 or above, it will 'click' and try to switch when I hit the play button to try to resume. When I rewind and hit the play button it will also click and try to switch at any speed. It also 'clicks' when I try to use either of the trick play buttons as well.

Now the stranger part of my story: All my HD content works fine. I get DD on recorded and live. My receiver does not try to switch formats when I use any of the time shift buttons.

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, as this as been the only issue I've noticed with this NR. I've had no blank recordings, no issues with the guide or menus being slower than normal (I can't tell if they are faster than they were), menu or picture lockups, or any other issues that have been brought up in this thread. I had problems with the last NR with audio stuttering, but thankfully this one fixed that.

Since my box downloaded the NR, I've rebooted twice because I added a UPS, not due to any problems with the box. But other than that I've not done anything different or special to my setup. Maybe this can help someone somewhere.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

skimmilk said:


> Do searches always take forever? I tried to scan to find Masters coverage but it took the greater part of 2 minutes to run a keyword search. Is there no way like in the TiVO to just filter the guide to a sport or other category?


SEARCHING shouldn't take that long, so I'd report it as an "issue". That being said, you can FILTER the GUIDE by CATEGORIES by hitting GUIDE a second time, where you'll see a CATEGORY filter menu. You can also quickly set up a SEARCH for upcoming shows within a CATEGORY by hitting the YELLOW GUIDE OPTIONS button and selecting SORT. /steve


----------



## ryandingman (Apr 3, 2008)

Colonel Badger said:


> Recorded "Surfs Up" off of Starz HD over the weekend. Watching yesterday it had a *TON* of audio stutter. Almost every 5-10min i'd get stutter. Pausing and then playing didn't help. I then switched to another recording from Starz HD "The Invisible" and it played perfectly without ANY audio issues. Weird.


I got audio stutter when I recorded that movie too. Maybe it was a problem with the broadcast. I also have an HR21-700.


----------



## jdmaxell (Dec 12, 2007)

The Audio stuttering\delay is better, but now Closed caption doesn't work consistently. It misses every couple of sentences. I have not had a CC problem at all on this model until this release.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

ryandingman said:


> I got audio stutter when I recorded that movie too. Maybe it was a problem with the broadcast. I also have an HR21-700.


Yeah haven't had any other recordings with Stutter. Suspect it was the broadcast.


----------



## cookit (Apr 1, 2008)

Rickrd said:


> I finally have lost some patience today with D*.
> Here it goes.
> 
> I've had to reboot the HR21-700 about 5 times since the last National release.
> ...


@Rickrd and others - I've seen a couple of reports like this (hard to find since they tend to be here and there between the DD and audio stuff) And I seem to experience similar issues, especially since the last NR. (In addition to the above symptoms, I would add that recorded shows begin to 'slip', ie they start recording several minutes late after a while. In general, performance of the box just becomes terrible across the board)

I can't be positive, but for me, this all seems related to connecting the HR21 to the internet. I'm wondering if the others who have seen slowing/freezing/crashing/rebooting like this are also connected?
Does this sound like you?

So far, I have been able to run for many days with no issue when _not_ connected to the net. Once I connect, I get about 24 hours before weirdness starts. (When I am connected, I get good behavior - DoD and media streaming appear to work decently). My tuner strength seems good and I haven't had any channel reception problems.

I had theorized that this was related to DHCP (since my default lease for me, and I suspect many, is around a day). I'm doing some tests now with static IP assignment and will report back when I know.
I have a relatively rich network setup (Verizon FiOS, hub, wireless, a couple switches) and operate other devices (computers, xbox) off the same network and I have seen no other issues with any of that recently. The HR21 is connected via standard network wiring.

I've only had the HR21 for about a month (DTV for years before that). Last week, I had the LNBs, BBCs, and all coax cabling replaced (So everything except for the HR21 itself). The freezing issue seemed indentical before and after this work, so for now I'm experimenting with the network. If I can't resolve this, I might try other routers, or just get a HR21 swap. but I have the feeling it's not the unit.
Thoughts of other things to try? Thanks!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

cookit said:


> @Rickrd and others - I've seen a couple of reports like this (hard to find since they tend to be here and there between the DD and audio stuff) And I seem to experience similar issues, especially since the last NR. (In addition to the above symptoms, I would add that recorded shows begin to 'slip', ie they start recording several minutes late after a while. In general, performance of the box just becomes terrible across the board)
> 
> I can't be positive, but for me, this all seems related to connecting the HR21 to the internet. I'm wondering if the others who have seen slowing/freezing/crashing/rebooting like this are also connected?
> Does this sound like you?
> ...


I also had problems when connected to the internet, so I have disconnected both of my HR21-700s and they now are running great with the latest NR.


----------



## Kil4Thril (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually have my Xbox running of the secondary port of the HR21-700m and before that my HR21-100 (broken, non-related issue), and network performance hasn't suffered in the slightest. It is hardwired to a DLink DGL4300 router, if that helps.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Kil4Thril said:


> I actually have my Xbox running of the secondary port of the HR21-700m and before that my HR21-100 (broken, non-related issue), and network performance hasn't suffered in the slightest. It is hardwired to a DLink DGL4300 router, if that helps.


I'm not talking about network performance. With the network connected to my HR21-700, it suffers from performance issues when skipping forward or backward and general response to the remote. I also get occasional pixelation of the picture with the ethernet connected which does not happen near as often with the ethernet unplugged.


----------



## Kil4Thril (Apr 13, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I'm not talking about network performance. With the network connected to my HR21-700, it suffers from performance issues when skipping forward or backward and general response to the remote. I also get occasional pixelation of the picture with the ethernet connected which does not happen near as often with the ethernet unplugged.


SInce mine is pretty easy to get to, I'll test mine with/without the connection over the next couple of days to see if mine does it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just disconnected mine by unplugging the Ethernet cable so I will see how it works also. 

Do you then have to reboot your DVR to make it effective???


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

cookit said:


> @Rickrd and others - I've seen a couple of reports like this (hard to find since they tend to be here and there between the DD and audio stuff) And I seem to experience similar issues, especially since the last NR. (In addition to the above symptoms, I would add that recorded shows begin to 'slip', ie they start recording several minutes late after a while. In general, performance of the box just becomes terrible across the board)
> 
> I can't be positive, but for me, this all seems related to connecting the HR21 to the internet. I'm wondering if the others who have seen slowing/freezing/crashing/rebooting like this are also connected?
> Does this sound like you?
> ...


Directv sent out a tech and replaced my HR21-700 with a HR21-100. Everything was working fine until last night. (After the Friday, 4-18-08 install). Receiver locked up.

I will try unpluging ethernet cable and see how she runs. Thanks for the advise. Look forward to see anything else you may figure out.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

richierich said:


> I just disconnected mine by unplugging the Ethernet cable so I will see how it works also.
> 
> Do you then have to reboot your DVR to make it effective???


No, I just unplugged the cable.


----------



## cookit (Apr 1, 2008)

Rickrd said:


> Directv sent out a tech and replaced my HR21-700 with a HR21-100. Everything was working fine until last night. (After the Friday, 4-18-08 install). Receiver locked up.
> 
> I will try unpluging ethernet cable and see how she runs. Thanks for the advise. Look forward to see anything else you may figure out.


Sadly my static IP test didn't fare any better - the HR21 (specifically i have an HR21-700) lasted just shy of 24 hours again and would not turn on. Unplugged ethernet and rebooted. All has been well since. It's hard to say for-sure, but all evidence is pointing to the ethernet as being the source of my issues. So is it something wonky about my network, or bad hardware in the HR21? (Hard to imagine the latter if this is a more widespread issue). If it's the former, it doesn't seem to be DHCP-lease-related, or I'm not as good as twiddling settings as I should be.

fwiw, sometime in the 20hour range of being connected, my recordings showed 'slippage' --- ie a recording that was supposed to start at 4pm actually started at 4:04. I wasn't there inperson so I don't know the behavior at that time, but it implies to me general performance issues with the HR21.
(To me, this is consistent with what I see on computers if something horrible is going on with the network. It can cascade into horrible system-wide issues - network hardware tends to be highly interruptive (is that a word?) but I am no expert on dtv hardware. Just guessing)

I confess this exceeds my ethernet troubleshooting expertise. Is there something I could run on my PC to sniff & log what might be happenning? (I'm sure there is, but what's going to give me most bang-for-buck?) Experts out there?
Thanks.


----------



## jgpenzen (Feb 8, 2008)

uslimey said:


> I recorded shows today at 6, 7 and 8am. When going to watch later they all showed they had recorded but went to DO YOU WANT TO DELETE. On clicking NO screen turns blank. Did this about ten times but they wanted me to DELETE. The shows were showing on Playlist and History. I finally RESET and what do you know - all three shows had disappeared and been deleted. Just a quirk maybe?
> 
> Sue


This happened to me the other day and i chalked it up as a fluke because it only impacted one of my daily recordings. Tonight I get home from work and EVERY SINGLE RECORDING I HAD SET FOR THE DAY (about 6) did this. After a reboot they disappeared.

My wife even watched Law and Order live tonight while it recorded and when I went to play it back nothing.

This just started happening with this release. I've had the HR21-700 for 6 months and never encountered any issues until this week. Does anyone have any updates on this issue?


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Since the last update about every third day I get “Searching for Satellite” 771 error messages.
This reminded me of a windows 2000 server I had that had a memory leak. As long as I rebooted it every three or four days it was fine. If I let it go to long it would get slow, unresponsive and start locking up.
So I’ve been menu restarting my dvr every night before I go to bed and it worked fine for 12 days.
Then I started reading about the Ethernet problems and they sounded similar so I unplugged my Ethernet and let it run. 
Well 2 days and I’ve got “Searching for Satellite” 771 error messages and 5 blank recordings so I guess that’s not the problem I have.
So I plugged my Ethernet back in and am back to restarting my dvr every night.
It took Microsoft 9 months to release a patch to fix the memory leak on my server, hope it doesn’t take that long to fix this.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Origonally I wanted a HR21 but now am actually very glad they brought me a 20 instead...so far it hasnt given me a lick of trouble <knock on wood, hehe>


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bdcottle said:


> Since the last update about every third day I get "Searching for Satellite" 771 error messages.
> This reminded me of a windows 2000 server I had that had a memory leak. As long as I rebooted it every three or four days it was fine. If I let it go to long it would get slow, unresponsive and start locking up.
> So I've been menu restarting my dvr every night before I go to bed and it worked fine for 12 days.
> Then I started reading about the Ethernet problems and they sounded similar so I unplugged my Ethernet and let it run.
> ...


Have you tried downloading the software again??? That cleared up an issue with mine.

Have you unplugged the unit to reboot it instead of using the Red Reset Button. That reset does more than the Red Reset reboot.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been having trouble with lockups with the CE release. I reverted back to this version last night. Tonight watching the 6:00 pm KCNC-DT local news I had another lockup, so it is possibly not software related? I have had five lockups since Friday night on both the HR21/AM21 and the HR20.


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

I had some initial success with the ethernet cable unplugged but, alas, I had 2 failures in 36 hours. Not sure what to think anymore. 

I am on the protection plan now so there is a benefit for signing up. Would have rather not signed up but I wasn't getting any where with some of the supervisors I was talking to.

Any other thoughts out there?


----------

